# Bell Super 2R. It's Official!



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It's official. Like I promised, I'd have one of the first when they came out. This is the first one to walk out of Art's Cyclery on someone's head.

I'm likin' it already. I'll add to this post when I get to my laptop in a bit. She rides tomorrow and downhills "Just Outstanding" in Kernville on Sunday.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Cool. My brother has one coming tomorrow. Same color. We have the same size noggin so I'll be able to check it out thoroughly.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

You wore it out of the store?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Coming from a Bell Super for a year and half now (and I love it), there are some subtle fit "feeling" differences but it's true to the sizing and head shape of the original "Super". I'm at the edge of Medium and Large. Medium does it well for me, Large fits but has too much volume in the shell _for my head shape _.

One of the nuances I noticed immediately was the firm but flexible rubberized pads that are new to the Super. They noticeably rest on the "corners" of me noggin. My immediate response was "deal breaker!" but I continued to play with adjustments while in the store and after keeping it on my head, my noggin settled into that pad. I think I was anticipating an identical fit and feel of the Super that I wear almost every day so it was just a bit of a shock. I'm good with it, now. I'll be on a group ride tomorrow with our trail organization and the 2 IMBA Trail Care Crew leaders that are here for our big trail build training seminars on Saturday. I'll be rolling chinless, though.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

evasive said:


> You wore it out of the store?


Yep, walked out and jumped on the waiting little, yellow short bus. Derp! :lol:

No, actually I carried it out in the box but this was the first one the crew on the floor has delivered. I'd guess quite a few preorders found their way on the UPS truck by now. They just landed in the warehouse.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

That's a non-Mips version, right? My understanding is the MIPS models won't be available until late Jan, early Feb 2015


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

challybert said:


> That's a non-Mips version, right? My understanding is the MIPS models won't be available until late Jan, early Feb 2015


That's correct. No MIPS available, yet. I considered it but decided against it. Had it been available, I probably would have sprung the extra $20 but today after finding out they were in, I was in the " :cryin: I want it NOW!" mode.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting the sizing info! I love the way my Super fits and was on the fence between this and the Mets parachute. Not being able to try a parachute on and availability I think I will be going with another Bell. I will probably wait for the MIPS. Anyone want to by a used Super?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a medium red mips on order for delivery in Jan/Feb 2015. All of my helmets are subdued and this time I'm going for a color outside my norm.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

btw...the GoPro mount is GREATLY improved on the new model. IMO, the biggest flaw was the original's velcro attachment going in through the vent and attaching to the to small velcro dots. It generally held well but in my experience, every to you had to manipulate the strap, it would pull the velcro dots off the EPS liner and that required too much attention for such a menial task.

The new mount is redesigned, super sturdy, and is captivated by a velcro strap that wraps the mount as well as the helmet vent. It's solid and a great improvement.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> ... there are some subtle fit "feeling" differences but it's true to the sizing and head shape of the original "Super". I'm at the edge of Medium and Large. Medium does it well for me, Large fits but has too much volume in the shell _for my head shape _.


I'm in the same boat as far as helmets. Every time I check the sizing charts my head size is exactly on the cutoff between medium and large. Some larges feel better, but often I can get away with a medium. Do you know your exact head measurement? Mine is 23.25 cm.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

KRob said:


> I'm in the same boat as far as helmets. Every time I check the sizing charts my head size is exactly on the cutoff between medium and large. Some larges feel better, but often I can get away with a medium. Do you know your exact head measurement? Mine is 23.25 cm.


Think you meant 23.25 inches, right? 

Tried on my brother's Medium today. It fit me great. My head size is 58cm (22 7/8 inches). I did need to cinch is up with the tension adjust in back quite a bit. Definitely room for the medium to accommodate a larger head than mine....how much larger i don't know. My guess is the medium would be JUST right for you without room for a headband(Sweatbuster) or skull cap.

You're right on the boarder. Hell, I'd just order a medium and a large, try them on and return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

challybert said:


> Think you meant 23.25 inches, right?
> 
> .


Ha ha. They don't call me pinhead for nothing. Yes, 23.25". Yeah, that's how mediums usually fit me. Just right, without much room for head bands. I don't like the extra space/volume of most larges though.

Yeah, may have to get an instore fitting or just order both. I'm waiting for the MIPS though, so I have so time to figure it out.

I wear a M/L POC Trabec now that fits really well and also have a size medium Giro Feature that is barely big enough. It's kinda tight even with a polypro skull cap.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

KRob said:


> Ha ha. They don't call me pinhead for nothing. Yes, 23.25". Yeah, that's how mediums usually fit me. Just right, without much room for head bands. I don't like the extra space/volume of most larges though.
> 
> Yeah, may have to get an instore fitting or just order both. I'm waiting for the MIPS though, so I have so time to figure it out.
> 
> I wear a M/L POC Trabec now that fits really well and also have a size medium Giro Feature that is barely big enough. It's kinda tight even with a polypro skull cap.


Yup, M/L POC Trabec for me, too. For me, good fit normally, perfect fit with the Sweatbuster installed (tightens it up a bit). Sounds like the Medium Super 2R is going to be the one for you. I'm waiting for the MIPS version too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am looking at the Super 2. I'm unquestionably a large in pretty much every company's sizing. I'd really like to get the MIPS version, but I have a 50% off coupon with an expiration date and if Jan/Feb is the ship date for that one, no way I'll be able to use it on one of those.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I made a comment in another Super2 thread but I'll follow up here. I rode the Just Outstanding trail in Kernville last Sunday. We did an alternate, more technical route after JO that kept us on the trail for a few hours. It was a blast but I was most disappointed in the new Super 2R's fit, specifically those rubber pads that I "thought" would mellow. They didn't and became quite painful. Last night I had time to do some serious investigation and side by side comparison with my original 1.5 year old Super. Aside from those rubber pads, the interiors are pretty much identical. My assumption was that the new rubber pad was hiding some mechanism for the chinbar connection/lock up device on each side. I decided to peel one of them off. It came right up and yields nothing underneath but EPS liner identical to that of the old Super. The helmet now feels EXACTLY like the old Super which, for me, is awesome! I'm calling Bell today to find out if that rubber pad must be permanently installed. I'm gonna guess not but we'll see.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

I watched a video about the these helmets earlier today and thought it was very interesting especially since someone was looking for a way to make a helmet with a removable chin bar for one of his college classes. I don't think I would need one of these but damn that option is really nice to have!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't really feel like I need the chin bar, which is why I want the one without. I like the breakaway camera mount, in light of the article that came out awhile back questioning the safety of camera helmet mounts. I wish my coupon was valid long enough to get the MIPS version, though.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

NH, is your coupon an Art's coupon? They were taking preorders for both mips and non-mips and charging at the time of order when I first looked. 

I'll be curious to see and feel the fit of the MIPS. Wondering if anything is different regarding the liner issue.

I received a reply regarding my query on the pad installed in the new 2R. They didn't directly answer my question about whether it could come out all together but said it was there in part as a means to reach a certain certification rating due to the changes that the chin bar brought on. They suggested that it helped the fit for those that are right on the edge of fitment and that it would allow them to take the step to the next size up. I couldn't disagree more. It destroyed the fit for me and was insanely uncomfortable and I'm on that edge of sizing and do have a head shape that Bell has always worked. If I step to a large, the volume is all wrong and the helmet bobbles. It's a shame because everything about this helmet works but that one little issue that becomes huge when in the saddle for any length of time. I'm trying to decide whether to yank it and wear it or just return it and get my $200 back.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

No. My coupon is straight from Bell. My club got a bunch. I have to use it on Bell's website.

I'm a bit concerned to hear about your fit issues with the rubber pads, but I'm not at the edge of any fit. Any large I ever try on has a little extra room where I have to cinch down on the retention system. Bells and Giros have both worked for me in the past (I currently have a Giro Xar). I got to try some POC helmets and those things feel like torture devices to me.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I got to try one on today. I came away learning a couple things. First is that removing the extra cheek pads change the fit radically. Taking them out made a big diffrence in comfort. The next is that this helmet is LIGHT. I was pretty amazed how lightweight this helmet felt in my hands. Finally, somehow it felt different to me than the regular Super I tried earlier this fall. I remember that Super feeling just about perfect so I was a bit surprised and disappointed when I got a hot spot with the 2R almost right away. I was prepared to walk out the door with a new helmet but I'm going to hold off until the MIPS version and the MET Parachute come in. Hopefully one of them will fit better.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I received a reply regarding my query on the pad installed in the new 2R. They didn't directly answer my question about whether it could come out all together but said it was there in part as a means to reach a certain certification rating due to the changes that the chin bar brought on. They suggested that it helped the fit for those that are right on the edge of fitment and that it would allow them to take the step to the next size up. I couldn't disagree more. It destroyed the fit for me and was insanely uncomfortable and I'm on that edge of sizing and do have a head shape that Bell has always worked. If I step to a large, the volume is all wrong and the helmet bobbles. It's a shame because everything about this helmet works but that one little issue that becomes huge when in the saddle for any length of time. I'm trying to decide whether to yank it and wear it or just return it and get my $200 back.


Very interesting. My head is right between medium and large (technically it's at the bottom end of large) and the current large Super I have has proved to be too large for me. Without my winter head gear it bobbles around on my head in rough terrain to the point that I stopped wearing it in the summer. I was going to see about a medium of the 2R in MIPS but your observations would seem to indicate that this would not be a good idea; but I'm not doing a large again.

Obviously I will need to try one in store when they come out..


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I received a reply regarding my query on the pad installed in the new 2R. They didn't directly answer my question about whether it could come out all together but said it was there in part as a means to reach a certain certification rating due to the changes that the chin bar brought on.


If those pads are required for certification, there's no way their lawyers would let them tell you it's fine to take them out.

Remember that we're talking about normal-helmet certification here, not DH-helmet certification.

I'm not an expert, but I've never heard of a company having to add rubber pads to get a helmet certified. Sounds odd. Maybe someone goofed up the design or production of the shell, and the pads are a last-second hack?

Are the pads you're talking about visible in this photo? EDIT: Oh, now I see your photo of the pad in your other post, here.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

OldManBike said:


> If those pads are required for certification, there's no way their lawyers would let them tell you it's fine to take them out.
> 
> Remember that we're talking about normal-helmet certification here, not DH-helmet certification.
> 
> ...


My third photo in the first post of this thread shows the pad in question. I don't expect them to give me a thumbs up on the removal of that pad, just more nebulous mumbo-jumbo so I haven't pursued the issue any further with them.

The photo of a Super2R that you just linked above, where's that from? It does NOT include the pads in question. Is that a prototype helmet?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> The photo of a Super2R that you just linked above, where's that from? It does NOT include the pads in question. Is that a prototype helmet?


Yeah, probably pre-production, it's from something posted the end of August. Looks like a MIPS. Here's the page.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got mine last night and used it for our weekly evening local dh run. We pedal up the road, so we're enduro, bro! As everyone's saying there seems to be slight difference in fit, I felt it toward the upper rear of head. There's small differences in the eps at the rear, the rear ratchet retaining mech is slightly different. Once I fitted the helmet and tightened up the ratchet though I noticed no discomfort. 
The chin bar was ridiculously easy to install. I did it first time at the top of hill, helmet on head, in the rainy dark, no instructions read. Just make sure the nuggets are in their matching sockets, hook the rear latch and snap all the latches home. Once on it feels solid. 
In comparison to my THE One carbon full face, it of course doesn't feel as encompassing. It's way lighter. Ventilation is night and day. It was almost too ventilated with the chilly drizzly night weather. The face opening is a bit larger too. There's no mesh on the chin bar vents. If you take it off with chinbar, it's kinda difficult to put back on unless you loosen the back of head retaining ratchet.
The GP mount is way better. Doesn't plug up a vent and the strap more secure. Mine came with two little plastic chips that I have no idea what they are for and promptly got lost. Nice drawstring carrying sack provided also.
I like it, smartly designed and feels good. 
I would be loath to remove those side rubber pads, I wonder if they provide additional protection again the side latching mechanism from intruding inside.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh, my one other annoyance that still exists on the 2 is the plastic strap for the rear ratchet still goes through a captured hole in pad. Even if it's got supposed permanent anti-funk fibers, I still take my pads out and wash them. If you don't snip a little slot to the hole, you'll need to unsnap those plastic straps from inner helmet to take the pads out.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree and echo all your observations. And yes, the chin bar is stupid-easy to work with right away. I'm rolling with the 2 new nitrile pads removed. I can 't stand the fit with them installed but love every other aspect of the helmet. I may craft an identically shaped foam pad to take their place and see how it feels. Without those pads, the interior is identical to the original aside from the nuances of the rear suspension. 

I hear ya on the pierced section of foam liner. The original was the same way and I just dealt with it. I did replace my liner when it frayed just prior to a year. Bell sent me one for free. They were only $7 if you had to buy one. I wear a SweatVac skull cap every time I ride so I'm not having to wash the helmet liner as frequently. Just a habit I picked up with my Arai motorcycle helmets. 

Like you, I was a bit baffled on the 2 little tiny bits that were in the bag. I studied the helmet and figured it out....they are to fill the notch where the chinbar keyways into the helmet right where the 2 side latches are located. Probably designed to keep crud from filling the hole when you're rollin' without the chinbar. Not sure I'll ever bother with them but that's where they go. Not one bit of info in the manual on that, though!


----------



## Chefkoch (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I made a comment in another Super2 thread but I'll follow up here. I rode the Just Outstanding trail in Kernville last Sunday. We did an alternate, more technical route after JO that kept us on the trail for a few hours. It was a blast but I was most disappointed in the new Super 2R's fit, specifically those rubber pads that I "thought" would mellow. They didn't and became quite painful. Last night I had time to do some serious investigation and side by side comparison with my original 1.5 year old Super. Aside from those rubber pads, the interiors are pretty much identical. My assumption was that the new rubber pad was hiding some mechanism for the chinbar connection/lock up device on each side. I decided to peel one of them off. It came right up and yields nothing underneath but EPS liner identical to that of the old Super. The helmet now feels EXACTLY like the old Super which, for me, is awesome! I'm calling Bell today to find out if that rubber pad must be permanently installed. I'm gonna guess not but we'll see.


Did you mean this marked Rubber Pads ?

For me it's seems to be the same parts, which make the super 2r a little bit uncomfortable (...and that's the reason, why i am unsteady of take him back to dealer). Is it easy to remove them (are the glued??)? Is there a way to put them back, if it's not the right solution?

Could you please post a Picture with the removed Pads?

PS: sorry for my german english ;-)


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Chefkoch said:


> Did you mean this marked Rubber Pads ?
> 
> For me it's seems to be the same parts, which make the super 2r a little bit uncomfortable (...and that's the reason, why i am unsteady of take him back to dealer). Is it easy to remove them (are the glued??)? Is there a way to put them back, if it's not the right solution?
> 
> ...


Yes, those are the pads. I did remove them. They come out very easy. They are stuck to the EPS liner with a sticky goo and it requires about as much effort as it would to remove the velcro attached liner that is adjacent. I don't have a pic of them removed at this moment but there is nothing under them and when they're out, it looks exactly like the original Super helmet. The sticky goo is persistent so if you pull them out and decide to put them back, they should stick.

Just to reiterate, Bell did not give me the "go ahead" on removing these in their communication. They just explained why they were there and left it at that. Mine are out. It was that or return the helmet because the fit with them installed is completely unacceptable. It's a shame because by their statement it seemed to me they're trying to appease those that where on the borderline of fit while screwing up a perfect fit for those that were already sold on the helmet. We'll see how well this works for them.


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

I really want to buy this but feel i should just wait for the MIPS version instead


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

mattnmtns said:


> Thanks for posting the sizing info! I love the way my Super fits and was on the fence between this and the Mets parachute. Not being able to try a parachute on and availability I think I will be going with another Bell. I will probably wait for the MIPS. Anyone want to by a used Super?


Just don't get the same color I plan on getting. 
You tried that with the Super already and I don't give a sh!t if we match.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

brainhulk said:


> I really want to buy this but feel i should just wait for the MIPS version instead


I know its a little silly, but I didn't get the MIPS because it didn't come in the color I wanted.
I got a chance to do a side by side comparison with my Super, both medium. AFAICT the exterior shell shape is identical. I can actually take the shin bar and fit it into the matching holes on my old Super. It wont latch though since it doesn't have the plastic bits for the latch mech. The no GP mount would work except for the little spud hole in the shell. I suppose you could chance drilling a hole in your old Super helmet shell if you really wanted to.
Interior fit, those side pads just above your ears is the major difference. For me it made it a little snugger there, no problem for me. If that fit is already tight on you with the Super though, I can see it being a problem as those pads are high density and don't squish much. The rear difference is subtle and I could not detect any difference in fit there. The cheek pads are removable for cleaning, and also you can open up the pouch itself and remove the foam inside. It has two pieces, a big open cell squishy pad and a thinner dense pad that I think you can remove for fit. I have a thin face so run both pads for appropriate firm fit. It's actually not as firm as my full face but still good.
Kinda nice having a quick side squeeze helmet strap latch as opposed to the double D ring buckle on my full face. Can operate it with gloves on.
Yeah, that was my guess for what the little plastic chips were for. I actually found them the other night. Will not bother with them. I popped them in once and a bit of pain to remove if you don't have fingernails. And I can see them immediately getting dropped in the dirt and disappearing, just as they immediately got dropped behind my car seat when I got them!


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

root said:


> I know its a little silly, but I didn't get the MIPS because it didn't come in the color I wanted.
> I got a chance to do a side by side comparison with my Super, both medium. AFAICT the exterior shell shape is identical. I can actually take the shin bar and fit it into the matching holes on my old Super. It wont latch though since it doesn't have the plastic bits for the latch mech. The no GP mount would work except for the little spud hole in the shell. I suppose you could chance drilling a hole in your old Super helmet shell if you really wanted to.
> Interior fit, those side pads just above your ears is the major difference. For me it made it a little snugger there, no problem for me. If that fit is already tight on you with the Super though, I can see it being a problem as those pads are high density and don't squish much. The rear difference is subtle and I could not detect any difference in fit there. The cheek pads are removable for cleaning, and also you can open up the pouch itself and remove the foam inside. It has two pieces, a big open cell squishy pad and a thinner dense pad that I think you can remove for fit. I have a thin face so run both pads for appropriate firm fit. It's actually not as firm as my full face but still good.
> Kinda nice having a quick side squeeze helmet strap latch as opposed to the double D ring buckle on my full face. Can operate it with gloves on.
> Yeah, that was my guess for what the little plastic chips were for. I actually found them the other night. Will not bother with them. I popped them in once and a bit of pain to remove if you don't have fingernails. And I can see them immediately getting dropped in the dirt and disappearing, just as they immediately got dropped behind my car seat when I got them!


Is this your alter alter ego there mr taro root?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Oni said:


> Is this your alter alter ego there mr taro root?


Oh oops, do I have 2 logins here? didn't realize that!


----------



## PRCVT (Apr 16, 2012)

*GP mount*



Oh My Sack! said:


> btw...the GoPro mount is GREATLY improved on the new model. IMO, the biggest flaw was the original's velcro attachment going in through the vent and attaching to the to small velcro dots. It generally held well but in my experience, every to you had to manipulate the strap, it would pull the velcro dots off the EPS liner and that required too much attention for such a menial task.
> 
> The new mount is redesigned, super sturdy, and is captivated by a velcro strap that wraps the mount as well as the helmet vent. It's solid and a great improvement.


Would the new GP mount work on the old Super? Seems like the vents are spaced the same as the old one? Still wondering why Bell hasnt also made a light mount like the GP mount to sell...


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

PRCVT said:


> Would the new GP mount work on the old Super? Seems like the vents are spaced the same as the old one? Still wondering why Bell hasnt also made a light mount like the GP mount to sell...


If you are willing to drill a small hole in the top of the shell it'll fit. There a little spud on the new mount that indexes into a hole. You could cut/sand the spud off, but then I think the mount would slide around.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

At first I thought this helmet seemed pointless, not as light as a normal helmet or as protective as a legit full face. But now, seeing how easy it is to put on the chinbar, and the fact it might seriously cut down on some gnarly maxillofacial injuries makes it seems perfect for the climb and then heavy descent riding I do. Next helmet for me, for sure.


----------



## ugly (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't mean to be a bummer, but I was seriously let down when I got my hands on one the other day. I messed around with it a bit and while I'm sure I could get it dialed in close enough, in the end it just didn't inspire the confidence on terrain that I would use it in. Sure it might prevent some face injury, but I feel like this helmet is just in limbo too much. Not enough for a DH (or even aggro enduro) and too much for XC. Ultimately, I ended up getting a TLD A1 and a Giro Cipher. Sure I'm hating life when I have slog the cipher uphill, but it's a compromise I'm willing to make for the confidence I'll get going down and the better protection when I eat it. As others have said, the 2r is a different feel than the super. Don't think because your super feels good, this one will be the same.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

Can someone do me a favor and give me internal width of medium 2R? I have medium 2R MIPS preordered and would like to make sure it's going to fit. My head is wider than normal at 6.5" (165mm) and this has been the deciding factor in my helmet sizing. TIA!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

ugly said:


> Don't mean to be a bummer, but I was seriously let down when I got my hands on one the other day. I messed around with it a bit and while I'm sure I could get it dialed in close enough, in the end it just didn't inspire the confidence on terrain that I would use it in. Sure it might prevent some face injury, but I feel like this helmet is just in limbo too much. Not enough for a DH (or even aggro enduro) and too much for XC. Ultimately, I ended up getting a TLD A1 and a Giro Cipher. Sure I'm hating life when I have slog the cipher uphill, but it's a compromise I'm willing to make for the confidence I'll get going down and the better protection when I eat it. As others have said, the 2r is a different feel than the super. Don't think because your super feels good, this one will be the same.


I will agree that it probably isn't as great downhill helmet and probable to heavy for an XC helmet especially since I wouldn't even consider the Super to really be an XC helmet. However for a guy like me that does a mix of both (my style of riding is probably closest to US enduro style) it can be the ticket.

What has stopped me in the past from getting a full face helmet is the fact they suck so bad for long climbs. I had considered the old Met Parachute but I could never get my hands on one for fit. It also looked chintzy from all the pics. I have seen the new Met Parachute in person and it looks like quality and is super lightweight. It seems as if it would be equally as comfortable on climbs as any mountain bike helmet without a chin bar. So for me, my choices are the the Super 2r, the Met Parachute or continuing with no chin bar. The Super 2r will most likely win though over the Parachute since I will be able to get my hands on it for fit. If it wasn't for either of these options, I would just stick to the Super that I already have and love.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I will agree that it probably isn't as great downhill helmet and probable to heavy for an XC helmet especially since I wouldn't even consider the Super to really be an XC helmet. However for a guy like me that does a mix of both (my style of riding is probably closest to US enduro style) it can be the ticket.
> 
> What has stopped me in the past from getting a full face helmet is the fact they suck so bad for long climbs. I had considered the old Met Parachute but I could never get my hands on one for fit. It also looked chintzy from all the pics. I have seen the new Met Parachute in person and it looks like quality and is super lightweight. It seems as if it would be equally as comfortable on climbs as any mountain bike helmet without a chin bar. So for me, my choices are the the Super 2r, the Met Parachute or continuing with no chin bar. The Super 2r will most likely win though over the Parachute since I will be able to get my hands on it for fit. If it wasn't for either of these options, I would just stick to the Super that I already have and love.


I have a few rides in my MET and while it is a littler warmer climbing, it isn't considerably warmer.
I ride in MD so east coast heat and humidity. I'm really torn between the two. I like that MET is ASTM1952 certified, but I like the MIPS system as well. Also, the 2R would allow me to have one helmet instead of two.

I don't buy into the FF is too much for XC riding, myself and other people I've talked to have had face injuries riding XC. That said, riding with the kids on a paved path I won't be using the MET.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I live in Western NC (Asheville area).
Never gets ridiculously hot here but it can get a little humid. 
There are days though that I take my helmet off though when on long climbs. 
I am however on a SS so I am mashing up and not just spinning up. 

I have seen guys riding enduro races wearing a regular helmet and carrying their full face with them. Seems silly when these options are available.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

kjlued said:


> I live in Western NC (Asheville area).
> Never gets ridiculously hot here but it can get a little humid.
> There are days though that I take my helmet off though when on long climbs.
> I am however on a SS so I am mashing up and not just spinning up.
> ...


I don't know the event rules, but if they required certified helmets that may be why. Remember the Bell isn't ASTM 1952 certified.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> I don't know the event rules, but if they required certified helmets that may be why. Remember the Bell isn't ASTM 1952 certified.


They just required a helmet at all time. 
Full face was too hot to climb in but he wanted more protection in timed downhill portions. So the solution was 2 helmets. It was a battle of comfort vs protection and helmets like the Super 2R and Met Parachute offer a good compromise.


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got mine today - same issue. Super is perfect like a glove but this 2r...not so. I'm thinking it will cause a headache during riding. Plus those pressure points transfer impact to head during crash? Hate to modify it but likely will. Maybe Bell will come up with a mod for this.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

702Biff said:


> Just got mine today - same issue. Super is perfect like a glove but this 2r...not so. I'm thinking it will cause a headache during riding. Plus those pressure points transfer impact to head during crash. I'm thinking deal breaker.


Maybe let Bell know about your experience like I did.


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Maybe let Bell know about your experience like I did.


I left a comment on their site which they say will post in 5 days.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

FYI - super 2r 15% off at arts with save15 code and there is a $25 gift card with purchase


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Pinkbike video for the impact testing of face guard is up.

Video: Bell Super 2R Helmet Impact Testing - Pinkbike


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

Elbastardo said:


> FYI - super 2r 15% off at arts with save15 code and there is a $25 gift card with purchase


Thanks for that beta! Saved me big!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. That's good info.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks, just ordered, got my 15% ($30) off and my $25 gift card. Can't beat that.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

So I wonder what it doesn't meet that doesn't meet the dh helmet standard. I tried to look up specifics on the standard but couldn't find online, unless you pay for it.
The video does give me more confidence in mine.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I read or saw in one of the several video reviews that because of the vent holes on the chin gaurd, it doesn't meet the penetration standard of a standard DH helmet.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Got mine today! This thing is sweet!









Very lightweight. Nice, sturdy GoPro mount. And the removable guard should suit my riding needs quite well, although I hope to never actually NEED the chin guard.

It's not the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn, but far from the worst. It, like other Bell helmets I've tried, including motorcycle helmets, don't fit my abnormally long dome shape ideally. There's a bit of pressure at the very front, and especially at the very back. I'll keep an eye out at REI and see if they get any larges in before the riding season restarts, or perhaps a MIPS version, or the matte/red version, but I think a larger size might allow a bit too much movement.

I think the pressure points can be fixed by adding a little bit more padding. Did any of you guys' helmets come with any extra padding or cheek pad inserts?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine came with inserts already in the cheek pads that you could remove. Made it too loose for me so I put them back. No other additional pads.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, mine too. I was just wondering about any extra inserts since those are the ones that were advertised as adjustable.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really digging this helmet. Looking forward to seeing the results of some real-world crash tests by MTBR members (as long as no one's hurt)

I was in the market for a new helmet, and waffled on the original Super, or maybe cashing in some 'IOUs' for a 2R when I found a new Stoker for $32, so that's what I went with this time.

Based on my experience with the Stoker, and a family member's experience with his new Super, I'm almost certain that a 2R will be next, should something damage my current lid.


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice dude!

I just picked up mine up from price point. They have the MIPS version too.

Your Local Mountain Bike, Road Bike, & Bike Parts Superstore

Came it like one day after I ordered it but I seems like you're still the first one since you ordered before me haha. Rad helmet.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

Why in the hell would you mount a go pro on your head? Seems Hella dangerous to have that extra weight limit you.


----------



## oktoclimb (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks Like Price Point has more color options too


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone received a MIPS version yet? Art's was supposed to have them 1/11, but now they're backordered until 2/7.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

martinizer said:


> Has anyone received a MIPS version yet? Art's was supposed to have them 1/11, but now they're backordered until 2/7.


I am in same boat. I tried a super 2r on at REI, and the fit is definitely "funky". It feels like the top portion is wider than the lower half of the helmet, almost bulbous kind of feeling, like I had too much room. Then went to the smaller size to test it out and it was waaaay too small.

It felt weird. Interesting to see if the MIPS version fits better or worse.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

The red color is more of a hot pink/orange mix IMO. Its fugly.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

martinizer said:


> Has anyone received a MIPS version yet? Art's was supposed to have them 1/11, but now they're backordered until 2/7.


Haven't received shipping notice for mine (MIPS too). Hope available date is not pushed out for a month!


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Ehien said:


> Haven't received shipping notice for mine (MIPS too). Hope available date is not pushed out for a month!


Just spoke with Arts folks. Current ETA is early/mid February for some sizes of Red and White. The black version may be delayed out to March.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

Got an email from Art's today saying that they will receive my helmet (White MIPS L) on 2/7. This is almost a month of delay but well it is what it is and I just hope they can stick to the new schedule without further delay.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

PSA - ordered a standard (not MIPS) Super 2R large white from Universal Cycles yesterday morning and it shipped yesterday afternoon. It's $180 normally, 10% off with their email list coupon code (they send one every month - I sometimes even read the rest of the email ), and free standard shipping.

So, $162 wasn't half bad.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

ColinL said:


> PSA - ordered a standard (not MIPS) Super 2R large white from Universal Cycles yesterday morning and it shipped yesterday afternoon. It's $180 normally, 10% off with their email list coupon code (they send one every month - I sometimes even read the rest of the email ), and free standard shipping.
> 
> So, $162 wasn't half bad.


You could have gotten MIPS from arts for 15% off and $25 gift card... Just as a fyi


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't want the MIPS, honestly. I don't know if there is anything different about this helmet, since I haven't seen them in person, but other MIPS helmets I've tried are bulkier than their standard versions.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Elbastardo said:


> You could have gotten MIPS from arts for 15% off and $25 gift card... Just as a fyi


15% off doesn't work with the $25 Gift Card deal and you can't remove the $25 deal. Both MIPS and Std qualify.

EDIT: Oh yeah...there's that "work-around" for that. I forgot! :lol:


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

ColinL said:


> I didn't want the MIPS, honestly. I don't know if there is anything different about this helmet, since I haven't seen them in person, but other MIPS helmets I've tried are bulkier than their standard versions.


Point being you could also get the regular helmet with the discount


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

Well add me to the list of old Super users who hates the fit of the Super 2R - the new hard pads pointed out earlier in the thread have ruined the fit. Super bummed.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

GeorgeWHayduke said:


> Well add me to the list of old Super users who hates the fit of the Super 2R - the new hard pads pointed out earlier in the thread have ruined the fit. Super bummed.


Peel 'em out. That's how I'm running mine.


----------



## pavlentos (Jan 28, 2015)

Saladin said:


> Got mine today! This thing is sweet!
> 
> View attachment 952506
> 
> ...


Hi, what size of your head and helmet ?


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I was able to try the Super 2 out at the LBS, what did Bell do with their fit? I have the Bell Stoker and the Super and both fit like a glove, so comfortable you forget you have them on kind of fit. But the Super 2 is terrible. And add to it some very odd colors, I see a lot of these going on clearance later this year. Too bad as I liked the chin guard idea but the fit would drive me nuts.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Fastline said:


> I was able to try the Super 2 out at the LBS, what did Bell do with their fit?


Changing the fit would explain why the Super 2R fits me and no Bell helmet I've tried previously did. I took out the extra cheek pads in the chinbar and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

ColinL said:


> Changing the fit would explain why the Super 2R fits me and no Bell helmet I've tried previously did. I took out the extra cheek pads in the chinbar and it fits me perfectly.


The same experience for me. I really wanted a Bell regular Super last winter. I went to the store, put on the best one and just walked around. I couldn't stop thinking about my head and the poor fit, and I walked out of the store empty handed. 
Fast forward to this past Christmas. I got a Bell Super 2r, popped it on my head and never took it off. I fits me just perfect, and now that the days are getting sunny (hella NorCal) I like the sweat management better than my Uvex, Giro or Specialized.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

squareback said:


> I fits me just perfect, and now that the days are getting sunny (hella NorCal) I like the sweat management better than my Uvex, Giro or Specialized.


I agree that the sweat management is good, and the clearance for sunglasses is GREAT.

I have my chinstrap relatively tight and the way the straps come out of the helmet, they don't touch sunglass arms at all. the back of the arm also doesn't touch the sides of the helmet over and behind my ears. It is far better than my road helmet (Cannondale Teramo), my old MTB helmet (Specialized Instinct) or my DH shell (Giro Remedy).

I guess I'm just fortunate that my head is very much like what Bell designed the helmet to fit.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Fastline, what didn't you like about the fit, was it the hard plastic pads mentioned earlier.


----------



## clovek (Apr 1, 2007)

seems there are 2 versions of super 2/2R out there. one version (see pics) has hole in vents, where chin bar locks on sides and does not have weird rubber pads. second version does not have hole and has rubber pads. is there any explanation other than first version seems like super 1? but chin bar was locked in place and label was 2R or same without chin bar labeled super 2.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

jsalas2 said:


> Fastline, what didn't you like about the fit, was it the hard plastic pads mentioned earlier.


Helmet was resting on 3 points on my skull and not uniformly like their other models. Seemed to be narrow at the top, very uncomfortable. I tried adjusting the pads a bit and trying large vs medium but it never felt good.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

clovek said:


> seems there are 2 versions of super 2/2R out there. one version (see pics) has hole in vents, where chin bar locks on sides and does not have weird rubber pads. second version does not have hole and has rubber pads. is there any explanation other than first version seems like super 1? but chin bar was locked in place and label was 2R or same without chin bar labeled super 2.


Interesting. IIRC, the new Super 2 without the chinbar is supposed to be able to accept the chinbar should one decide to buy it. At least that's what I recall reading when these started hitting the shelves. My 2R with chinbar does not have "open" vents where the chinbar mates with the helmet. I wonder if this is the magic for custom fit. Buy the Super 2 without chinbar so you can get it without the sh*tty rubber pads. I'd love to see how the Super 2 feels for fit compared to my 2R.


----------



## bigyin (Jan 25, 2015)

I like the look of this helmet a lot seen a few comments about how well ventilated it is and you forget you're wearing it

Keep the great info coming my trigger finger is itching on this one


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Interesting. IIRC, the new Super 2 without the chinbar is supposed to be able to accept the chinbar should one decide to buy it. At least that's what I recall reading when these started hitting the shelves. My 2R with chinbar does not have "open" vents where the chinbar mates with the helmet. I wonder if this is the magic for custom fit. Buy the Super 2 without chinbar so you can get it without the sh*tty rubber pads. I'd love to see how the Super 2 feels for fit compared to my 2R.


Yes, the Super 2 has changed for 2015, and does accept the chinbar. I don't know how much it costs separately, but I wouldn't assume the new Super 2 lacks the pads that some of you find uncomfortable. Possibly, the new Super 2 has those same pads and becomes identical to the Super 2R when the chinbar is purchased and installed.

http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/super-1547/

I also know there are some pics of the pre-production 'mockup' Super 2R floating around from trade shows last year. That helmet doesn't exist for consumers, and likely never will...


----------



## clovek (Apr 1, 2007)

ColinL - i have attached images of super 2 that I took yesterday in local bike shop. yesterday they had not super 2R but week ago I was there to try 2R and it was same as super 2 from images - without rubber pads. meanwhile I ordered 2R from different eshop and they sent me super 2 (by mistake) that had rubber pads. so I went to LBS yesterday to check helmets again and I took photos. on images there is visible slot for chin bar - in front of front strap pin. also there are slots for locking mechanism in vent hole (not clearly visible). so helmet on my images is super 2 and is sold by LBS right now (slovakia - EU).


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Mud Pig (Aug 30, 2009)

I was able to get a Super 2R MIPS from Bell as a crash replacement (30%off) to my old Super. I got a med, just like my Super. The fit sucks. It was painful to wear it; it felt like a medieval torture device; the new rubber pads plus the mips layer made the fit impossible. I was able to go to my local shop and tried on a large mips 2r; it fits, but seems like it's a tad too big, but it fits. The salesman said that he wouldn't sell that size to me cuz it looks big on me. I mean I think I can live with it, but in terms of safety, which we are after, i don't know. But in no way, the new Super 2R MIPS fit like the regular 2R or the old Super. Bell is going to send me a large, I'll decide then whether to return it or keep it. Most likely I'll return it and stick with my TLD A-1. Good concept but because to protect one's face from the binders during a crash, they had to add the additional rubber pads which throws off the sizing.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The large will "feel" like it fits but it will have too much volume. It will not stay in place when you most need it....during an impact. I tried the large, too. If you have no other recourse, like a refund, and you have to take something, pull those POS rubber pads out of the medium and call it good! 

I haven't tried a MIPS, yet. Maybe you should try the Med 2R non-MIPS in case the MIPS effects fit, too. ??


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Can someone take some pics of the interior of the MIPS version? I'm curious what is different about the pads & fit.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Friend reported that LBS got the MIPS and he tried it on & it was uncomfortable. I'll go by Thursday when I usually stop in & see. I have both a 1st gen Super and S2R. Both fit me well.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

When you pull off the two plastic pads, how do you get rid of the sticky residue underneath


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

ColinL said:


> Can someone take some pics of the interior of the MIPS version? I'm curious what is different about the pads & fit.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, my medium white mips version is supposed to arrive on Monday from Art's. From the reviews here is sounds like I'll be donning a crown of thorns. I'll report back.


----------



## Mud Pig (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh My Sack! said:


> The large will "feel" like it fits but it will have too much volume. It will not stay in place when you most need it....during an impact. I tried the large, too. If you have no other recourse, like a refund, and you have to take something, pull those POS rubber pads out of the medium and call it good!
> 
> I haven't tried a MIPS, yet. Maybe you should try the Med 2R non-MIPS in case the MIPS effects fit, too. ??


Yes, i did try a non mips med 2r, it fits, but i can feel the 2 new pads, but they dont hurt like the one with mips. May switch out to the non mips. Cheers!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll be honest; I see no differences in the interior of the MIPS and my non-MIPS helmet in terms of the liner, webbing & pads. I have not tried on a MIPS yet but Mud Pig and maybe others have tried on the MIPS and standard Super 2R.

If there's a difference in the fit of the MIPS it's got to be the inner diameter and/or shape of the shell. Which would make sense; that's what makes MIPS, the inside slips against the outer shell in a crash.

I also went back to post #29 Bell Super 2R. It's Official! - Page 2- Mtbr.com and looked at the rubber pad that OMS doesn't like. Yes, that's definitely in my Super 2R non-MIPS, and no, it doesn't bother me at all. It probably depends on how oval one's head is. More oval, and that piece on the side doesn't cause discomfort. More round, and you'll want to remove that piece or possibly not use this helmet at all.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

Got my L MIPS from Arts yesterday (ordered around Xmas time). The fit around ears is definitely tighter than L Super (non MIPS) I tried at REI. While Super fitted comfortably, I got pressure points above ears with Super 2R MIPS. It seemed to ease a bit after some wearing. I'm going to use it a bit more and see if thing improves. Taking out the rubber pads around ears will be an option if necessary. This is the only concern I have. Otherwise, everything worked great.


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

Same issue here. Original Super fits perfectly but Super 2 has pressure points towards back side. Maybe it's pads. Stared to become very uncomfortable after 4-5 miles. Next size up was comfy but too loose.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

Speedster said:


> Same issue here. Original Super fits perfectly but Super 2 has pressure points towards back side. Maybe it's pads. Stared to become very uncomfortable after 4-5 miles. Next size up was comfy but too loose.


Besides removing the offending rubber pads, it may be possible to compress and deform them to reduce pressure at pressure points. At least it seems for me it's possible and I'm going to try. Will report back after few rides in.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I got my MIPs Super 2R today. The good news is that unlike other MIPs helmets I've tried on (including those from Bell), the helmet doesn't seem to wobble around a lot. Whether that reduces the usefulness of the MIPS layer is unclear. 

Like others, I definitely notice a pressure point from the rubber pads. However I found that tightening up the rear fit wheel thingy helped reduce the pressure from the pads considerably. It still doesn't fit nearly as well as my Kali Avatar, but it should breathe better. 

BTW does anyone know the purpose of the two little black pieces of plastic in the bag with the directions?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

martinizer said:


> BTW does anyone know the purpose of the two little black pieces of plastic in the bag with the directions?


If you're talking about the 2 tiny bits, they're plugs that fill the hole where the side clamps of the chin bar attach. To be used when the chin bar is not attached. I'd give them 1, maybe 2 applications at best before they're lost! :lol: Mine stayed in the bag.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

After all the posts here, I was expecting the 2R to feel like a medieval torture device. Instead, I found it comfortable. Now, that's just based on wearing it for a few minutes inside, and that absolutely is not enough to tell whether it's comfortable for a 3-hour ride. But my initial impression is different from many here.

The only concern I noticed was that there was not a lot of room around the ears for sunglasses. Common issue for FF helmets. Again, without a longer test, impossible to say if that turns out to be a real problem or not.

Anyway, just another piece of info for folks on the fence.

FWIW, I think I'm getting a Kali Maya instead, because my main concern is concussions and I've concluded that softer foam is more promising for preventing concussions than MIPS and a chinbar.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Received my Super 2R MIPS yesterday, fit me fine also, felt the same to me as my original Super.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

OldManBike said:


> After all the posts here, I was expecting the 2R to feel like a medieval torture device. Instead, I found it comfortable. Now, that's just based on wearing it for a few minutes inside, and that absolutely is not enough to tell whether it's comfortable for a 3-hour ride. But my initial impression is different from many here.
> 
> The only concern I noticed was that there was not a lot of room around the ears for sunglasses. Common issue for FF helmets. Again, without a longer test, impossible to say if that turns out to be a real problem or not.
> 
> ...


I ordered a Super 2 MIPS yesterday. Funny, I had set up an e-mail alert with Bell when that helmet came available, and I never got one. Anyway, shipping was lightning fast. I used their free FedEx option, and it just showed up. I've been somewhat concerned about people talking about fit, and those hard pads on the side concerned me. I am sitting at my desk wearing it now, and honestly, I find it comfortable. The sensation was weird when I first put it on, because it DOES fit snug on the sides of my head. I am solidly a large in helmets, so I ordered the large Super 2. If my head was any wider, this helmet wouldn't fit at all...I see that. There's room front to back in the helmet for adjustment purposes.

For me, it's working with my sunglasses quite well. There's a nice little gap just above my ears where the arms of my glasses slide in. They don't interfere with any part of the helmet. Granted, I don't have a chin bar on mine.

I am curious why you think softer foam works BETTER than MIPS to prevent concussions. I see that Kali has its own tech it's using to exceed minimum safety requirements, and that's cool and all. But I don't see any claims there that it prevents concussions better than MIPS tech. It seems to me that what Kali is doing does a slightly different thing than what MIPS does.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Harold said:


> For me, it's working with my sunglasses quite well. There's a nice little gap just above my ears where the arms of my glasses slide in. They don't interfere with any part of the helmet. Granted, I don't have a chin bar on mine.


Yes. The Super 2 / 2R has excellent sunglass clearance for a helmet that sits so low behind the ears and back of head. It fits the same with or without the chinbar.

Regarding concussions, I sure hope anyone seriously concerned about them is wearing a mouthguard.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

There's plenty of debate over whether MIPS works in the real world. 
MIPS and Sliding Resistance of Bicycle Helmets

Anecdotally, i can attest to the concussion prevention of Kali helmets. I recently crashed my Avatar hard enough to abrade my upper forehead, but rode away without any signs of concussion. I replaced my Avatar with another for shuttle days.

If Kali made a more ventilated, trail oriented FF, I'd buy it over the Bell any day. But until then, the Super 2R with MIPS (whethe that helps or not) wil have to do.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Harold said:


> I am curious why you think softer foam works BETTER than MIPS to prevent concussions. I see that Kali has its own tech it's using to exceed minimum safety requirements, and that's cool and all. But I don't see any claims there that it prevents concussions better than MIPS tech. It seems to me that what Kali is doing does a slightly different thing than what MIPS does.


Well, I have no empirical data to support my conclusion. I don't think there's meaningful public data either way. We're all fumbling in the dark.

There have been several good threads on this general topic here. The short answer is that I've been influenced by the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute's take, here and here and here.

You're obviously correct that Kali's dual-density foam is a different approach to reducing concussions than MIPS.


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a good friend that works at Bell and I'm going to have him get me either the Super 2 or the Stoker 2015. From chatting with him, he mentioned to me that the MIPS version isn't worth the $20 you pay for it. Regardless of if it works or not, I won't be getting the MIPS version of either helmet.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> There have been several good threads on this general topic here. The short answer is that I've been influenced by the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute's take, here and here and here.


Not one of those links suggests wearing a mouthguard for trail riding. Obviously, commuters and roadies wouldn't wear one. But if you're riding MTB trails and you've crashed hard and fear concussions, it's been proven time and time again in contact sports that a mouthguard does a hell of a lot.

But don't listen to me, I have a non-MIPS helmet and don't wear a mouthguard.  And I don't get concussions or have reasonable cause to fear getting one.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

martinizer said:


> There's plenty of debate over whether MIPS works in the real world.
> MIPS and Sliding Resistance of Bicycle Helmets
> 
> Anecdotally, i can attest to the concussion prevention of Kali helmets. I recently crashed my Avatar hard enough to abrade my upper forehead, but rode away without any signs of concussion. I replaced my Avatar with another for shuttle days.
> ...


Informative article. Never really thought about how the exterior shape of a helmet would affect the twisting forces on a glancing impact, but it makes perfect sense. With that in mind, the typical XC and road helmets are far from ideal. The Super is better, but the adjuster knobs for the visor add grabby friction points.

I do agree with the conclusion in that article that this recent spur to improve the performance of helmets is a really important one. If anything, the popularity of MIPS systems shows that people WANT a safer helmet, and I applaud companies forging their own way to make a safer helmet. But I think it's too early to compare the relative merits of each approach.

I do wish I had access to a wider variety of mtb helmet brands. Bell and Giro are the big ones locally, and then each shop tends to carry at least one brand sold by one of the bike companies they sell in the shop.

I did get a chance to try some POC helmets when the product rep came by with samples one day. They just don't fit my melon. Haven't had a chance to try Kali, so I have even less idea if they'd work for me. Bell and Giro tend to work for me for the most part, so I felt comfortable ordering the Super 2 even though many others here seem to dislike the fit. I got mine for a REALLY good price, too, so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

Used two c clamps to compress part of the rubber pads overnight and went for a ride this morning. Pressure points on sides still existed but they are not unbearable. Think I'll be ok with the fit after more wear.

What I learned is... for someone with no-so-narrow head, i.e., one that have helmet size determined by width like myself, the size difference between Super and Super 2R Mips is about one size. Medium Super fitted me tight but no pressure point. Now with Large Super 2R Mips, the fit is actually slightly tighter with two pressure points due to addition of rubber pads and Mips layer. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

martinizer said:


> There's plenty of debate over whether MIPS works in the real world.
> MIPS and Sliding Resistance of Bicycle Helmets
> 
> Anecdotally, i can attest to the concussion prevention of Kali helmets. I recently crashed my Avatar hard enough to abrade my upper forehead, but rode away without any signs of concussion. I replaced my Avatar with another for shuttle days.
> ...


That doesn't prove anything about the helmets ability to prevent concussions, you don't know that you would have gotten one in a different helmet.

Not all hard crashes cause concussions.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> Well, I have no empirical data to support my conclusion. I don't think there's meaningful public data either way. We're all fumbling in the dark.
> 
> There have been several good threads on this general topic here. The short answer is that I've been influenced by the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute's take, here and here and here.
> 
> You're obviously correct that Kali's dual-density foam is a different approach to reducing concussions than MIPS.


Might want to watch this.





Different method, same thing, reduce angular acceleration.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

ColinL said:


> Not one of those links suggests wearing a mouthguard for trail riding. Obviously, commuters and roadies wouldn't wear one. But if you're riding MTB trails and you've crashed hard and fear concussions, it's been proven time and time again in contact sports that a mouthguard does a hell of a lot.


Interesting. Hadn't really thought much about that before. Good input.



ColinL said:


> And I don't get concussions or have reasonable cause to fear getting one.


Yeah, me neither, til I got one.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Harold said:


> I do agree with the conclusion in that article that this recent spur to improve the performance of helmets is a really important one. If anything, the popularity of MIPS systems shows that people WANT a safer helmet, and I applaud companies forging their own way to make a safer helmet. But I think it's too early to compare the relative merits of each approach.


Agree. But waiting around for objective helmet-safety data might be a _long_ wait.



Harold said:


> I do wish I had access to a wider variety of mtb helmet brands. Bell and Giro are the big ones locally, and then each shop tends to carry at least one brand sold by one of the bike companies they sell in the shop.
> 
> I did get a chance to try some POC helmets when the product rep came by with samples one day. They just don't fit my melon. Haven't had a chance to try Kali, so I have even less idea if they'd work for me. Bell and Giro tend to work for me for the most part, so I felt comfortable ordering the Super 2 even though many others here seem to dislike the fit. I got mine for a REALLY good price, too, so I'm not going to complain.


Art's Cyclery, with free shipping both ways, is an option.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> Interesting. Hadn't really thought much about that before. Good input.
> 
> Yeah, me neither, til I got one.


I'm 39 and I've lived through soccer, motocross racing and MTBing without an incident. I am sure it's possible to get one, but until it happens, I honestly can't justify the extra gear.

I *do* wear a full face helmet on rocky trails, because concussion aside, smashing my face on a rock doesn't sound fun. I see tons of people wearing half-lids. 95%.

BTW talk to your dentist about a custom mouthguard. Much better than boil & bite, or anything cheap at a sporting goods store.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

ColinL said:


> I'm 39 and I've lived through soccer, motocross racing and MTBing without an incident. I am sure it's possible to get one, but until it happens, I honestly can't justify the extra gear.


Suit yourself. At 39 I could have said the same. How many posts do you see in this forum, and Rider Down, from people looking to buy gear to protect themselves from the big injury they just got?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ColinL said:


> I'm 39 and I've lived through soccer, motocross racing and MTBing without an incident. I am sure it's possible to get one, but until it happens, I honestly can't justify the extra gear.
> 
> I *do* wear a full face helmet on rocky trails, because concussion aside, smashing my face on a rock doesn't sound fun. I see tons of people wearing half-lids. 95%.
> 
> BTW talk to your dentist about a custom mouthguard. Much better than boil & bite, or anything cheap at a sporting goods store.


To be blunt- you don't know that. If you read about concussions then you know that you could have suffered one and not known it. All concussions aren't the biggies that you end up knowing something is wrong.
The research is also showing that it's not always just one big concussion that screws you for life, the damage is cumulative, so a lot of small ones are still bad for you.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> Suit yourself. At 39 I could have said the same. How many posts do you see in this forum, and Rider Down, from people looking to buy gear to protect themselves from the big injury they just got?


I have no problem with anyone being cautious. I do have problems when I see people on the trails with _no_ helmet.

I'm not sure why you think I might not believe this, when I bothered 2x to mention mouthguards?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

ColinL said:


> I'm not sure why you think I might not believe this, when I bothered 2x to mention mouthguards?


Uh ... the reason I thought you might not believe that is because you said you couldn't justify spending money to reduce concussion risk until you get one.

Like I said, suit yourself, I'm not telling you what to do or trying win the internet today.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> The research is also showing that it's not always just one big concussion that screws you for life, the damage is cumulative, so a lot of small ones are still bad for you.


I don't think it's possible to play soccer without suffering at least a few small concussions. I know I had a couple small ones from soccer, and at least one from a bike crash in the 80's when I was a kid with no helmet. Probably more that would require imaging to detect.

A mouthguard is an interesting thought. Not sure how much one would impede breathing, as I've never used one. Seems to me that to get the same airflow, you'd have to open your mouth more. I don't use my mouth all the time, but when I go anaerobic and am really pushing it, I'm mouth breathing for sure.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> Uh ... the reason I thought you might not believe that is because you said you couldn't justify spending money to reduce concussion risk until you get one.


It's actually the hassle of wearing the extra gear, not the money. I've got a ton of pads used for lift service, but certainly don't wear it on XC trails.

I know the counterpoint - and it's valid:
A MIPS helmet isn't any different than a regular helmet, assuming it fits comfortably, and wearing a mouthguard isn't really an issue either once you get used to it.

In the context of this thread, I didn't get MIPS Super 2R because I didn't think I needed it (which I freely admit is absurd), and I didn't want to wait for the MIPS version to be in stock, and I tried on the standard and MIPS versions of a POC helmet last year and the MIPS version didn't fit the same.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Ehien said:


> Used two c clamps to compress part of the rubber pads overnight and went for a ride this morning. Pressure points on sides still existed but they are not unbearable. Think I'll be ok with the fit after more wear.


You took them out to do this c-clamp compression?


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

No I left them in while doing so. Still need a bit more so now inserting things to expand near ear area. Will see in next couple days. I'll take out rubber pads if pressure points can't be completely removed.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> That doesn't prove anything about the helmets ability to prevent concussions, you don't know that you would have gotten one in a different helmet.
> 
> Not all hard crashes cause concussions.


No kidding. Thus the use of the word "anecdotally."


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm trying to envision how you can compress the pads with a c-clamp without compressing the EPS liner at those points and rendering it useless?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> The research is also showing that it's not always just one big concussion that screws you for life, the damage is cumulative, so a lot of small ones are still bad for you.


Yup. This is what the NFL continues to ignore - the fact that the effect of repetitive subconcussive blows to the head is what's really implicated in the studies of brain trauma. Not the attention-grabbing hits, but what lineman do on every down. And that's the problem for them, and why they praise themselves for focusing on the big hits.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I would not be surprised if something like the Dainese motorcycle airbag ends up being the solution. A chest-mounted MTB airbag that protects the head along with the torso. (And you thought mountain-biking was expensive now ...)


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

OldManBike said:


> I would not be surprised if something like the Dainese motorcycle airbag ends up being the solution. A chest-mounted MTB airbag that protects the head along with the torso. (And you thought mountain-biking was expensive now ...)


LOL, if you wear full gear with all that airbag technology, at least speaking for myself, I won't be able to get up off the ground with some help. I'd be like the Michelin Man.

My Bell Super 2R Helmet of Thorns arrives tonight. I'll take pictures if blood starts to run down my forehead when I try it on.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I'm trying to envision how you can compress the pads with a c-clamp without compressing the EPS liner at those points and rendering it useless?


The rubber pads are lot more compliant than EPS form so the latter is not deformed. But my new method is to have something between left and right pads to compress them. After leaving it so for almost two days, it's all good now. The pressure points are gone and fitting to my noggin is perfect. It's a keeper.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Greetings, community!
Want to get one 2R for myselm, just not shure, as Hamlet says - to mips or not to mips!? 
Also one more thing - is 2R mips and no mips versions in red the same red? Or different from eachother?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

My Medium Mips fits great. I feel no discomfort from those pesky side pads/rubber piece. Left it on watching Office Space last night. Only complaint I have is drinking a beer and eating wings while in full face protection mode sucks. Oh yeah, laughing ain't the same with cheek pads pressing against your face either.

I'll report back in after a ride or two.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Personally MIPS made sense to me since it was just $20 more. (if it had been $$, no way).

The red mips has a lot of orange in it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the red is the same between the two. My shop has a red one, and it's a kinda pale red. I don't like it. Which is why I got a white one.

As for MIPS vs. without...up to you. I have no idea if they fit the same or not. My Super 2 MIPS fits narrow, and it sounds like non-mips also fits narrow. The MIPS system does creak a bit, so if that would annoy you a lot, it may not be worth the extra expense.

If I didn't have a huge coupon, I'd have just purchased the non-MIPS version.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

For $20, I would probably choose the MIPS version of the Super 2 if it fits. 

When it comes to half-shell helmets, I'm skeptical that MIPS does much more than increase the price. I doubt that most half-shells stay in place enough during an impact that slippage within the MIPS construction provides any benefit.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

For me most importans is colour. I need more orange-red, to match my orange Spitty. 
And mips version looks like the one i need. If nonmips is the same color - i'll take nonmips.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

The colors are supposed to be identical between MIPS and non-MIPS.

I have seen the non-MIPS 'infrared' in person and it is pretty orange. If your monitor is tuned right, the bell website shows it accurately, in my opinion: http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/super-2r-8581


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

I was able to receive my Large MIPS black version of the Super 2R and it fit like a glove. Found it to be fairly light and comfortable. Will take it for a 3 hour ride this weekend on sunny and low 70s weather.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

The Bells answer, that the colors are the same, and also - chinbar will be available separatelly soon to use with usual Super 2 helm!!!


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Mtbrcom/ph...96811798535/10153086449793536/?type=1&theater
Comparison with the met parachute coming soon...


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

How is the chinbar fitting for everyone? I bought a M Super2R and the half lid fits great, the adjuster in back is right in the middle. When I put the chinbar on, however, the pads press into my face in a way that I can feel it in my molars. I even took the rubber pads out of the chinbar but its still so tight. For the record the large was loose on my head when sized all the way down. 

I dont have any experience with full face helmets, is this the fit? Just seems very uncomfortable to wear for any length of time, even a short downhill.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

the chinbar pads are foam, and yes, they're very thick. I don't know how your face could be touching the chinbar when they're removed, though... they're almost an inch thick.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

ColinL said:


> the chinbar pads are foam, and yes, they're very thick. I don't know how your face could be touching the chinbar when they're removed, though... they're almost an inch thick.


There are little rubber inserts inside the foam pads that you can remove. With the rubber inserts in the damn thing smushes my cheeks together. Without the rubber inserts its better but not comfortable in the least.


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

I've posted this elsewhere, but I figured I'd add a data point to the conversation. I'm a happy user of the Super in a size Large, but the Super 2 is painful with the new pads, and the Super 2 with MIPS doesn't even fit on my head.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just received mine today, fit felt terrible until I removed the two plastic pads, came off easy enough, easy to stick back on if fit problem not solved, changed the feel completely. Definitely a keeper now. The only problem I have is my back latch is hard to pry open.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 14, 2007)

jsalas2 said:


> Just received mine today, fit felt terrible until I removed the two plastic pads, came off easy enough, easy to stick back on if fit problem not solved, changed the feel completely. Definitely a keeper now. The only problem I have is my back latch is hard to pry open.


Completely expected. Those two pads effectively change the helmet to the next smaller size- for one without narrow head.

But I chose to live with the pads. After compressing them for a few days, the helmet is a tight fit but there's no longer pressure point. I'm guessing that in order to meet certain spec, Bell added the pads but chose not to change mold for EPS form. Not cool...


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Order mine yesterday, from UK.
They out of stock in Germany... I've buyed non mips, infrared. As soon as i get one - i'll let you know about impression.


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

could someone post some pics with the helmet on ? I saw a few pics but most of the time it fits differently and looks either good or silly


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

tacticalbeard said:


> could someone post some pics with the helmet on ? I saw a few pics but most of the time it fits differently and looks either good or silly


Keep in mind that each human cranium is as different as our fingerprints in our hands and feet. Also, some have probably ordered or used the wrong size in these pictures so the look may be deceiving. Hope this slew of pictures helps you make up your mind. In my case I am very happy with my Large Black Bell Super 2R MIPS:


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

thanks man for putting all of these together, will surely help other folks too! I was especially thinking about that last pic lol, that helmet doesn't look so great on his head. Anyways I am waiting for mtbr's comparison on the 2 helmets (parachute and 2r), cant wait to ride lol.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Is the MET Parachute going to be distributed and sold in the US? Last I checked, the only way to get one was by ordering from UK or Germany.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ColinL said:


> Is the MET Parachute going to be distributed and sold in the US? Last I checked, the only way to get one was by ordering from UK or Germany.


yes, they announced that they have a distributorship
and are passing our standards to sell here.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Unfortunatelly can't buy R2 Infrared in Europe - they completely out of stock till summer! 
Are they in stock in US?


----------



## mark59 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Mini Met parachute Review*

I just received my Met Parachute from the UK took about 2 weeks to have it at my door. I bought it from High on Bikes the process was simple and easy they even have an option for returns. I was really disappointed in the Bell Super full face helmet it was so uncomfortable for me I really wanted it to work because I was so happy with the Bell Super non full face which is my favorite and most comfortable helmet. Unfortunately both the Mips and the none Mips in the Super full face were very uncomfortable for me . I tried wearing it around my house and I could not wait to take the Bell off . I returned both of them and ordered the Met Parachute . Last weekend was my first ride and for me and the Parachute is very comfortable. I like the fact it has a real helmet strap like I use for my motorcycle and the chin pads are not as think as the Super Bell. The strap around your head works really nice on the Met it has a gel pad on the front, One of the most important parts of a full face helmet for me is the vision and viewing angles and they are fantastic on the MET . The real shocker for me was the air flow on the Parachute . Its amazing how much air flows through the helmet. Last weekend was almost 70 degress and I had no issues with over heating on a 3 hour ride . It also has a nice feature on the back for goggles which I use so I am happy with that. Now that I have the Met I am happy that it has the strict certification by ATSM standards ,because when I really thought about it I don't really know how many times I would have taken the chin bar off on the Super Bell full face . One more point was the weight of the Met was not an issue at all . I don't really see any negative points to the Met at all after wearing it . Other then trying to buy it overseas which is not really a huge issue . My head measures in between a 59-62 so large seems to be fine on the size. Oh it also comes with different chin pads that are thinner and it also comes with a camera mount and nice carrying bag. I really like the looks of the Met over the Bell the Met looks like more of true full face helmet . I was wanting to buy the Bell because Bell said they were going to use the same shape for the full face that they used for the non full face Super and that was far from my experience comparing the two. Bottom line I think both helmets are very good . More options for us as riders to be safe and comforatble


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for you input, though I have difficulty to understand some of it lol.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Order once again from Hibike.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

So I got my Bell Super MIPS on Wednesday, and took it out for a little bike path spin (sans chin piece). I ordered a large and had tried out a buddy's in the parking lot last week. Everything was great until about an hour in when I started getting pain in the upper rear of my noggin, where the MIPS attaches in its slots (there's almost no padding there). It was fairly uncomfortable for the rest of the ride. I'm going to try and adjust everything and will report back after a real ride tomorrow in Santa Cruz...


----------



## dy3ecs (Nov 2, 2011)

dirtvert said:


> So I got my Bell Super MIPS on Wednesday, and took it out for a little bike path spin (sans chin piece). I ordered a large and had tried out a buddy's in the parking lot last week. Everything was great until about an hour in when I started getting pain in the upper rear of my noggin, where the MIPS attaches in its slots (there's almost no padding there). It was fairly uncomfortable for the rest of the ride. I'm going to try and adjust everything and will report back after a real ride tomorrow in Santa Cruz...


Same here, the stick-on pads at the upper rear of the helmet cause pressure to the rear of the head thus giving me a headache.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Dimon Hell said:


> Unfortunatelly can't buy R2 Infrared in Europe - they completely out of stock till summer!
> Are they in stock in US?


Art's Cyclery shows the MIPS is available in Med & Lg in the red color.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

I mean in EU.
Anyway ordered it from Hibike.
But after all that negative i'm little bit confused, waiting for helm...


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

MIPS: Might Involve Pressure Spots

So I went for my first real dirt ride with the helmet on Sunday at UC Santa Cruz. Just like the first time--after about 50 minutes my head starts to hurt in the same MIPS-slot spots. I adjusted the straps to move the helmet into a more forward position, then took out the top padding and laid it horizontally across the slots. Rode for about 3 more hours without issue, and I even pedaled uphill with the chinstrap on for a few miles--it definitely vents well. Still looking for a more permanent solution...

Ran into a young guy on the ride that asked me about the helmet. When I told him about the pressure points, he said that's what's he's heard from the majority of users (Bell is a local company), and that the consensus was that it was just a 1.0 design problem. Great.


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

I've tried on both the Super 2R & Super 2R MIPS (happy owner of an original Super, size Large) and the 2R was uncomfortable due to the new rubber pads, while the Super 2R didn't even make it onto my head - didn't fit at all. That said, I'm ordering the 2R and trying to pull out the pads, based on other suggestions here that it will then fit like my original Super.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you saying the Super 2R MIPS didn't make it on your head?


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Because of that i've bought non mips.


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Are you saying the Super 2R MIPS didn't make it on your head?


Correct, similar to trying to put on a helmet a size too small.


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

with all of the fit issues around here i'm starting to think I'll just have to wait and buy a TLD A1...


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

tacticalbeard said:


> with all of the fit issues around here i'm starting to think I'll just have to wait and buy a TLD A1...


I returned my super2R and bought the new A-1 Drone. Wearing the super sound the house I could always feel pressure points on the side where the rubber pads are. The helmet never disappeared.

I didn't absolutley need the chin gaurd so I wouldn't have gained anything by altering the helmet. I can say that the TLD is super comfortable. Too bad the Bell doesn't fit like that.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyone's head is different, so there is no way to know if the Super 2R will fit you without trying it on, or by knowing how round vs oval your head is, and whether someone with a similar head shape can wear the helmet comfortably.

I mentioned earlier in this thread that I know I have a mid-oval head and _every_ previous Bell helmet I have tried did not fit, creating pressure on my forehead... but the Super 2R seems to be oval, and it fits me great.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

ColinL said:


> Everyone's head is different, so there is no way to know if the Super 2R will fit you without trying it on, or by knowing how round vs oval your head is, and whether someone with a similar head shape can wear the helmet comfortably.
> 
> I mentioned earlier in this thread that I know I have a mid-oval head and _every_ previous Bell helmet I have tried did not fit, creating pressure on my forehead... but the Super 2R seems to be oval, and it fits me great.


Same here, as I may have mentioned. The Super 2R (non mips) is the only bell that has ever fit my head.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Why can't we all just have a "standard" head shape. Darn humans.


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

Got my Super 2R (non MIPS) and made a few changes to get the helmet to fit like my old Super - took out the rubber pads, as others have here, but also swapped out the pad that goes from the top of the head down the back and out to the sides for my old pad that just covers the top of my head - now it fits like the original Super. Really impressed with the chinbar design. Bummed that two vents were plugged on the sides, but not a deal breaker - probably necessary with the extra force in a crash from the chinbar. New Gopro mount is so much better. The extra weight of the chinbar installed makes pressure points more evident than without.

It took some tweeking, but I'm glad I went for it.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Tried the Super on today at my lbs to see how it fits and have to agree with the Might Involve Pressue Spots. I tried adjusting every thing and nothing seemed to work. Also I don't know if I'd ever cary that chin bar contraption around and it didn't feel confidence inspiring to me. The IXS Trail RS is much more comfortable. It's like a leather sofa vs a wooden box. Different heads and all that. YMMV


----------



## Ptrick (Apr 22, 2010)

I rode with my Super 2R MIPS size medium (57 cm head on the dot). I must have an oval head, because it fits really well. Rode it for 3 hrs today with and without the chinbar. I too tweaked it a bit as far as the padding goes, using a spare padding liner from my POC trabec to supplement the bare bones padding on the inside. Now it fits great. As stated, more comfortable without the chinbar, but I only wear the chinbar for the descents, so not a deal breaker.

Four minutes into my first ride with it, a downed tree was on a downhill section, tried to manual over it, bash guard got stuck on tree and over the bars I went. Landed on my face, and the chinbar only had a scratch. Worth it already (was a gift from my lady


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone re the hard foam pads. I initially tried one on at the shop and walked out real disappointed as the Super 1 fits like a glove.

After reading this I went back in, and bought the helmet then pulled the pads off easily leaving no residue. Helmet fits great now.

Someone asked to post a pic with the pads removed; here they are (along with the photo someone else originally posted here:


----------



## Mud Pig (Aug 30, 2009)

would removing of the pads cause serious injury in the event of a crash? the pads were put there for a reason.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Mud Pig said:


> would removing of the pads cause serious injury in the event of a crash? the pads were put there for a reason.


Someone on here said they saw Super 2 helmets in a shop without these pads. Since the Super 2 can have the mouthpiece fitted, then I see no reason not to remove the pads (in a 2R) if they cause a fit issue.

Seems like they were put on there as a bandaid solution when really they should have in-moulded that piece (or an equivalent) into that part of the helmet so it is flush with the rest of the shell.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mud Pig said:


> would removing of the pads cause serious injury in the event of a crash? the pads were put there for a reason.


I seriously doubt it. As I stated way back just after I started this thread, Bell responded to my query regarding removal of the pads. They didn't give me a direct "yes/no" answer but stated the pads were added as an effort to meet certain certification criteria. I didn't expect to get a blessing for their removal. The fact that the original Super had no such thing, I'm guessing it's due to the chinbar addition as the EPS liner in the helmet is essentially identical to that of the Super 2R. I've studied them closely side by side. I'm perfectly comfortable with the removal of the pads and will risk the potential effects....which I expect to none. Your results may vary.

Perhaps someday we'll see a more direct response from Bell as this issues continues to grow. I can only imagine that this is on their radar.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I seriously doubt it. As I stated way back just after I started this thread, Bell responded to my query regarding removal of the pads. They didn't give me a direct "yes/no" answer but stated the pads were added as an effort to meet certain certification criteria. I didn't expect to get a blessing for their removal. The fact that the original Super had no such thing, I'm guessing it's due to the chinbar addition as the EPS liner in the helmet is essentially identical to that of the Super 2R. I've studied them closely side by side. I'm perfectly comfortable with the removal of the pads and will risk the potential effects....which I expect to none. Your results may vary.
> 
> Perhaps someday we'll see a more direct response from Bell as this issues continues to grow. I can only imagine that this is on their radar.


If it passed the Cert with the pads, no way they will tell it's ok to remove. They'd open themselves up to lawsuits with that. I doubt they'll pay to retest the helmet without the pads as well.

Take them out knowing full well what you're doing, giving them an out if it fails for some reason.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

dirtvert said:


> MIPS: Might Involve Pressure Spots
> 
> So I went for my first real dirt ride with the helmet on Sunday at UC Santa Cruz. Just like the first time--after about 50 minutes my head starts to hurt in the same MIPS-slot spots. I adjusted the straps to move the helmet into a more forward position, then took out the top padding and laid it horizontally across the slots. Rode for about 3 more hours without issue, and I even pedaled uphill with the chinstrap on for a few miles--it definitely vents well. Still looking for a more permanent solution...


I too was getting hot spots from the MIPS attachments in the back. So I installed a pair of corn pads (for feet) over the round MIPS holders. Worked like a charm! Went out for a 2 hour ride and never even noticed the helmet on my head.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

martinizer said:


> I too was getting hot spots from the MIPS attachments in the back. So I installed a pair of corn pads (for feet) over the round MIPS holders. Worked like a charm! Went out for a 2 hour ride and never even noticed the helmet on my head.


I'm curious. Can you post a picture?


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Sure. The corn pads go over the MIPs buttons, and under the hemet pads.


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting to see such a small mod making a big difference like that...


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

tacticalbeard said:


> Interesting to see such a small mod making a big difference like that...


The well-known rubber pads are quite small and thin as well, but once I took them off the fit changed completely. 
I think Martinizer might have cretaed a sort of compensation thickness by adding the two corn pads instead of pulling the originals off.

Good solution indeed. Funny how people are becoming creative in order to adapt this nice piece of helmet. 
Bell should anyway solve this fit problem in its next 2R release. Two many people are complaining about the fit.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

massi.rav said:


> The well-known rubber pads are quite small and thin as well, but once I took them off the fit changed completely.
> I think Martinizer might have cretaed a sort of compensation thickness by adding the two corn pads instead of pulling the originals off.
> 
> Good solution indeed. Funny how people are becoming creative in order to adapt this nice piece of helmet.
> Bell should anyway solve this fit problem in its next 2R release. Two many people are complaining about the fit.


What should they do to fix it? There are people it fits, change it and it won't fit them. This is the most common thing in helmets- different shape heads like different brand helmets.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> What should they do to fix it? There are people it fits, change it and it won't fit them. This is the most common thing in helmets- different shape heads like different brand helmets.


I am not claiming this is the case of a new fix. 
It is just a guess counting the number of reports of painful fitting in this forum and in the italian forum I usually follow and, last but not least, my personal experience as a customer. 
It is also true that we normally report on forums when we have problems (or totally enthusiastic of a new purchase). So there might be a high number of satisfied customers out ther just enjoying the Super 2R.

In my experience the Super 2R with the rubber pads on seemed to be not just uncomfortable but painful too. I think helmets can be comfortless when they do not perfectly adapt to head shapes.
When there are several reports of noticeable constraint, this is a more serious problem possibly related to the project/design (?). Just my guess.

If had not read the solution of one forumer experiencing a better fit after removing the rubber pads, I would have returned mine. Too much annoying while riding.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> What should they do to fix it? There are people it fits, change it and it won't fit them. This is the most common thing in helmets- different shape heads like different brand helmets.


The rubber pads reduce the helmet sizing and change the shape of fit from previous Super. Brands just shouldn't do this particularly within a model line as it annoys customers loyal to their brand. Or if they make such a drastic change then revise the sizing info.

It seems like a lazy fix for whatever the compliance reason to have the pad there. From a design point of view it should have been inset to the EPS shell so that it is flush and not protruding.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Just to clarify, my corn pad solution is meant to alleviate the pain from the MIPS attachment points, not the pads that some (but not me) are complaining about (although if it helps that too, bonus).


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Got mine finally! And actually happy with it!
No pressure and headache. L size fits good on my almost 61cm head.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

^^thank god! you had a lot of questions and a lot of doubt about this helmet.

..uh, did you digitally correct your photos? most people are posting crap they did with their smartphone, I think you tried a bit harder than that.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, it was hard to decide, but actually because the price of that helm. 
In EU it's about 200€. I don't think it's worth it, but it's new and pretty interesting design, so... 
Usually I take my pics with my old EOS40D, few corrections in Photoshop, maybe few effects in online instagram for more fancy look.  I think if you posting ugly pics - you don't respect ppl, that gonna watch those.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been riding in the Super 2R (non-MIPS, large) and now that I have the hard pads out, I'm as comfortable in it as my old original Super. Definitely impressed with it so far.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

*Super 2r owners - check your visor screws*

Had an interesting issue happen yesterday with my 2R which was one of the first from Art's back in November. My visor was moving a bit more freely than I like so I went to snug the screw near the pivot point and the screw just twisted off with exceptionally little effort. It left the remaining threaded shaft in the insert in the helmet. I checked the opposite side and had the identical experience. No big deal, I figured. Called Bell and explained and they were going to ship out some new screws.

Figured I'd go ahead and extract the remaining stud from the insert and made the quick realization that even though the shaft was plastic, they were essentially frozen in place and quite deep. I'm very capable with these types of issues and was about to drill and use the appropriate EZ out but then thought twice figuring if I screwed it up, I'd own it.

Called Bell back and asked about warranty replacement. They said "no problem....send it" but since I live near Art's Cyclery, I asked if they would warranty it through Art's and they said "most definitely." Within about 30 minutes from my initial discovery, I had a brand new 2R in my hands after making the transfer at Art's!

So....check those visor screws and maybe give them a dab of anti-seize.

Pics to follow after I downsize them for the gallery.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Also, I pulled the rubber pads on the new lid just like my first. I happened across some nice self adhesive type foam weather stripping so I cut some pieces and applied them in the same area the rubber pad covered Just to fill that void. Feels great when I rode today!


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm rocking the MIPS version of this helmet in Medium and it's a great fit (never tried a non-mips version though). I had to remove the extra pad spacers in the chin bar, and still want to trim a tad more from them somehow since they're just a tad too tight for all day comfort. I have only done one mountain ride and decided to see how convenient it was to remove/add the chin bar based on the terrain and found it's not too troubling. I tend to take a breather when I'm about to go on an all out effort so the few seconds to pull it out of my pack aren't a waste of time and it goes on really easily even with full fingered gloves. 

Gotta say, I'm stoked on this thing. I have the "Infrared" color and it's about as obnoxious looking as it sounds and that just makes it all the more awesome for me! I was also surprised by how cool it kept my head as compared to my Giro Atmos road helmet.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

The super medium fit my melon perfect just received the mips red super 2r! Fits perfect! Love the color!!


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Received my non-mips Super 2R matte titanium / red viper today.

Removed the preinstalled camera mount right away as it might act as a lever in case of a crash, inducing additional rotation forces on your brain. I know it's a "breakaway" but still takes some force to make it break right? Many people will probably ride the helmet with the mount installed even though they don't ever attach a camera. It feels a bit counter productive to introduce MIPS technology against these deadly rotational forces but make a produding lever a preinstalled equipment on the same move..

I agree 100% what has been said about the rubber pads. They're hurting by produding from the overall shape of the helmet and feel like a last minute addition for whatever reason (ok Bell says the pads are there to help people who are at the lower end of the sizing sheme with "better fit" but I call that BS)

Or maybe there is a mole from the competition working at Bell now in a secret mission to screw up their sizing?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

For anyone looking for a 2R, REI currently has a 20% off coupon. No one has these things in stock near me, so this offers an easy return if it doesn't fit and also seems to be one of the best deals currently ($160 delivered).


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

What coupon? I only see the member only thing with 20% off.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

car_nut said:


> For anyone looking for a 2R, REI currently has a 20% off coupon. No one has these things in stock near me, so this offers an easy return if it doesn't fit and also seems to be one of the best deals currently ($160 delivered).


Doesn't work with Bell products. I know because I tried.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

tacticalbeard said:


> What coupon? I only see the member only thing with 20% off.


Yes, that one.



Fluidworks said:


> Doesn't work with Bell products. I know because I tried.


Worked for me


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

20% is typically good on full priced items only. There might be other exclusions though. I got an Osprey Raptor 14 for $13 with my dividend and 20%. Good luck.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

car_nut said:


> Yes, that one.
> 
> Worked for me
> 
> View attachment 978353


Oh my bad, I was thinking of backcountry


----------



## tacticalbeard (Oct 20, 2014)

Went to my LBS which had one of these in. I tried both medium and large, I must say that I like it. I have not bought it yet since I'm not yet convinced because of the high price. The pads sur make the helmet narower but I don't see why you shouldn't remove them. IMO a good buy if it wasnt so expensive, especially here in Canada where the dollar is having a rough time...


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Bought my Super 2r last week. Spoke with a very nice woman at Bell about a pro deal...they offer them to Industry types, Retail types, and government types i.e military, law enforcement, firefighters, forest service, etc. She approved my pro-deal for being a firefighter and a bike patroller at my local lift-service bike park. I can't complain about the $115 I spent for the MIPS Super 2r. Knowing what I know now, I'd buy it for $200 too. 

Fits like a glove, and I'm loving the versatility. I don't want to feel like a kook peddling in a full face, but I have no problem throwing the chin guard on this during local technical downhills and traverses. I may even use it at the bike park on days I'm not pushing myself. 

LOVE this helmet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

tomson75 said:


> Bought my Super 2r last week. Spoke with a very nice woman at Bell about a pro deal...they offer them to Industry types, Retail types, and government types i.e military, law enforcement, firefighters, forest service, etc. She approved my pro-deal for being a firefighter and a bike patroller at my local lift-service bike park. I can't complain about the $115 I spent for the MIPS Super 2r. Knowing what I know now, I'd buy it for $200 too.
> 
> Fits like a glove, and I'm loving the versatility. I don't want to feel like a kook peddling in a full face, but I have no problem throwing the chin guard on this during local technical downhills and traverses. I may even use it at the bike park on days I'm not pushing myself.
> 
> LOVE this helmet.


Holy crap that's a good deal. In Canada the price recently went up $20 due to the shitty exchange rate. This past weekend I ordered a non-MIPS medium white from my lbs and even with my 25% team discount I am still at $215 out the door. Oh well.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Bit of an update, I was planning on getting the MET after trying on the Super 2R at my LBS, like most people, I though the foam piece made a weird hot spot. However, tomson75's mention about the pro-deal was too good to pass up. I figured $100 for the 2R i could either hack up the padding to make it work, or simply just sell it. Turns out I didn't need to.

Even though the foam piece is in place in mine, it feels much less pronounced than when I tried it on previously. In fact, it's so minor that my few rides with it so far (all between 1-2 hours) it hasn't bothered me at all. I also am very glad to have the face bar for an additonal piece of mind. I've been stashing it in my pack for the climbs and then clipping it on when I get to the top. Really, you could just leave it on all the time, the whole thing is very unobtrusive. Air flow is great, and for a large head like mine the L fits wonderfully.

Yes, it isn't a full on DH helmet, but that's not what I wanted. I wanted a helmet that can be ridden anywhere aggressively, and with some additional peace of mind of protecting the looks. I'm very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you FW!


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

A belated followup: After the initial pressure point problems a few months ago, they completely disappeared after a handful of rides. Either my head is permanently numb or the helmet got broken in. Either way, I'm very satisfied!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

It's getting warmer here - 85F yesterday.

I have done several rocky trails with a lot of elevation changes and the Super 2R is hardly any different from a standard open-face MTB helmet even with the chinbar attached. It ventilates extremely well. It would be impractical to clip it on and off, but I haven't even felt the desire.

I also haven't crashed on my face yet, so the chinbar is untested but seems strong enough.

On XC trails I ride without the chinbar, so I have a pretty good idea about the ventilation both ways.


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm on the edge of medium and large so I ordered both since they were back ordered. Medium came in and I tried it on and it was a little uncomfortable at first. However after adjusting the fit with the wheel, making it tighter, it felt great. Have worn it for over 4 hours worth of riding and it feels great. Cancelling the large.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Sparky697 said:


> I'm on the edge of medium and large so I ordered both since they were back ordered. Medium came in and I tried it on and it was a little uncomfortable at first. However after adjusting the fit with the wheel, making it tighter, it felt great. Have worn it for over 4 hours worth of riding and it feels great. Cancelling the large.


Do you ride in cold weather at all? If you do, I'd be concerned about the medium fitting with even a thin skull cap or balaclava, if it's snug right now.


----------



## Sparky697 (Feb 10, 2015)

I wear a skull cap all the time. The thing is that when I first put it on it was uncomfortable and almost felt tight because it was resting on my head in the wrong places. Once I actually adjusted the fit and tightened up the headband so it fit like it should all was well. Used my ski helmet last winter and that worked out great, but spring just arrived and I don't want to start thinking about winter again lol.


----------



## icamponyourMOM (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know why people complain about the cheek pads being too narrow, it's not like you can't open the velcro on them and take some padding out or just completely unsnap them from the buttons.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

icamponyourMOM said:


> I don't know why people complain about the cheek pads being too narrow, it's not like you can't open the velcro on them and take some padding out or just completely unsnap them from the buttons.


So true. But more importantly to me, I think you kinda need the snug fit against the cheeks in order for there to be protection using it in full face mode (*at the risk of stating the obvious*). I have never had a full face helmet in my life - bicycle or motorcycle - that did not fit at least a little bit snug in the cheeks. That's an intentional design feature, not some kind of defect. A full face helmet, regardless of brand, may not be for everyone.

As for fit, everyone's head is different. It fits mine as though it was custom made. I cannot understand the basis for people on here to draw conclusions based on the fit for others, when everyone's head is almost certainly of a different shape, at least to some degree.

This helmet is THE best helmet I have owned in decades of biking. It looks sick, is reasonably cool (temp wise) and is versatile as hell. The only issue is fit, and that is something that each person will have to determine by trying one on. In person.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

i really want one but sadly- no XL. come on Bell a lot of big guys would buy one in a heartbeat


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

ELECTRIC_YETI said:


> i really want one but sadly- no XL. come on Bell a lot of big guys would buy one in a heartbeat


What size is your head? I wear an XL in just about every other type of helmet imaginable, but the super 2r large fits me perfectly. I wear a size 7 3/4 hat if that helps...and I've got room to spare in the large Bell.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

big!! tried one on at lbs pushed on head hard enough that it would give me a headache. 24 7/8 . dont know what hat size that is. might be better if i keep my bushy head trimmed. ill try again


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

ELECTRIC_YETI said:


> big!! tried one on at lbs pushed on head hard enough that it would give me a headache. 24 7/8 . dont know what hat size that is. might be better if i keep my bushy head trimmed. ill try again


That's a big melon! You're probably in the top 1% in head size. That sucks that you're that close...but if it doesn't fit, it doesn't fit. Maybe try it again without the extra cheek pads? Not sure that will help, but its worth a try I suppose.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

all things cycle are tough for me. built like ailverback. 6' 250 lbs. 58" chest long arms and 34 inch inseam. boughtt a hydration pack last year sits on top of shoulders like a cartoon character wearing a preschool backpack. i bought a specialized max. which is big enough and then some but it makes me feel like one of those fuzzy headed chickens. i use a bell faction almost all the time, but when its hot the max is vented better. tring to make my own sun visor for the faction(only real drawback besides looking all "shortbus")


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I finally bit the bullet and purchased the helmet, what I did was buy the non-mips Super 2R w/o the chin bar on sale at a local sporting goods store, then I ordered the replacement chin bar online, ended up being $169 total cost which is a little easier to justify.

I used the helmet on an all-day bike park ride, I liked the light weight, excellent ventilation and the vision is quite good, I barely notice the chin bar. I also had a feeling of more protection which (good or bad) inspired a little more confidence. 

What I did not like was the fit, it is nothing like my older Super 2, that helmet fit me like a glove. This helmet has some firmer pads where the visor attaches that ride hard on my head. After a few hours I was constantly moving and readjusting the helmet as it was beginning to hurt. I stuck with it all day thinking the more I wear it the pads will form to my head. The next day I had slight bruises on my skull. 

So I am in a quandary, I like all the features of the helmet but fit and comfort is so important. Debating if I should give it more time or return it, the latter being a big hassle and some shipping cost. I can't figure out how Bell took such a comfortable helmet design and made it worse, guess my head is not shaped like the model in their design department. By the way I did not find myself removing the chin bar during the ride, too much of a pain to stop, remove the bar, take off my hydration pack and stow it only to get it back out further down the trail. Seems to me it will be more of a helmet you convert for the day depending on what you anticipate riding. I may try removing the pads but it will void any returns of course.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^ Refer to the original few of my post at the beginning of this thread.....I started this one. Remove them and keep them in a baggy.


----------



## marko34256 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got my Super 2r with MIPs in the mail today. My local shop had a Super 2 with MIPs that I tried on (they didn't have the chin bar) and the L fit great. The 2r I got felt terrible. Those hard rubber pads weren't in the helmet I tried on in the bike shop were causing the rear corners of my head to hurt a ton after wearing the helmet for a few minutes. I called up Bell and asked about removing them and all they would say is "we can't recommend it."

I ripped out the hard rubber pieces and it fits exactly like it did in the bike shop. Just seems odd to me that the upper half in the bike shop didn't have them and the one I got does. Aren't the uppers supposed to be identical?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

As I said in one of the earliest posts in this thread, when I talked to Bell right after the helmet was first released, they weren't detailed but told me the pads had something to do with the certification of the full-face aspect of the helmet. From what it's sounding like, it would seem that they are not installing them in helmets that leave the factory without a chinbar.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh My Sack! said:


> As I said in one of the earliest posts in this thread, when I talked to Bell right after the helmet was first released, they weren't detailed but told me the pads had something to do with the certification of the full-face aspect of the helmet. From what it's sounding like, it would seem that they are not installing them in helmets that leave the factory without a chinbar.


That's the key to all your fit questions. I made the exact same experience. From what I know now the best strategy is to buy a Super 2 and buy the Chin bar separately. Why? The Super 2 comes with a slightly different padding inside and fits a bit better than the 2R (with the plastic pads removed). Seriously Bell - this whole plastic pad business nonsense is a bad joke!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Steel Calf said:


> That's the key to all your fit questions. I made the exact same experience. From what I know now the best strategy is to buy a Super 2 and buy the Chin bar separately. Why? The Super 2 comes with a slightly different padding inside and fits a bit better than the 2R (with the plastic pads removed). Seriously Bell - this whole plastic pad business nonsense is a bad joke!


I would imagine it has to do with head shape. For me, the plastic pads aren't an issue. Fits great, keeps the helmet nice and snug along with the cheek pads. Without those pads, I would have extra helmet movement and perhaps have higher likelihood of the helmet not keeping my head positioned within it during impact. For a different shaped head, it's an uncomfortable mess.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

car_nut said:


> I would imagine it has to do with head shape. For me, the plastic pads aren't an issue. Fits great, keeps the helmet nice and snug along with the cheek pads. Without those pads, I would have extra helmet movement and perhaps have higher likelihood of the helmet not keeping my head positioned within it during impact. For a different shaped head, it's an uncomfortable mess.


I was talking about Bell Super 2 (comes stock without plastic pads) vs Super 2R with with the plastic pads removed! After plastic pads removal one would think the fit between these two is the same. But in fact it's not - the Super 2 comes with slightly different padding and fit me better. This information is only relevant for prospective buyers of the helmet who fit it. If you have a general issue with your headshape none of these helmets will fit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have the super 2 and it has the pictured pads at the sides near your temples.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I have the Stoker, Super and Super 2, the first two fit like a glove, Super 2 not so good. When I compare the Super with the Super 2 the shell looks almost identical, the difference being the metal piece near the ear where the chin bar latches. The pad layout is different and the Super 2 has the firm rubber pads that cause the issue with some head shapes. Like mentioned before the pads must have to do with the crash rating when the chin bar is attached. By the way the chin bar fits the Super as well, but no metal insert for the side latches to lock into.

My bet the next version fits better as I've seen several independent reviews of the Super 2 say the fit is not very comfortable.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmmm! So the Super 2 with NO chinbar has the pad after all. Interesting how it would seem some have it, some don't.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Correct I bought the Super 2 silver with red stripe w/o the chin bar, it has the pads. Every Super 2 I have looked at has the same pads.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I stuck a Sweat Buster in mine and voila, even better than before. Comfier and snugger through the rough stuff. Not to mention not a drop of sweat made it past the Sweat Buster in 90 degree temps today. A definite improvement to my Super 2R fit-wise.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

It's official, I like it. The fit needed some rework, but it's all good now. When I would ride without the chin guard, things were great, but with the chinguard, after 45 minutes or so, the helmet would feel tight at the back of my head. I wear headsweats, and I made sure there was no bunching, I removed the velcro pads, and got a little relief. I read through this and noted the hard temple pads, reinstalled the velcro pads, and removed those. Rode out last night, and no issues. I wonder if the helmet gets a little tighter when the chin guard is cinched down? Anyway, I love it! Coolest Bike Helmet Ever! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

My helmet fits a little tighter when the chin bar is attached.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I stuck a Sweat Buster in mine and voila, even better than before. Comfier and snugger through the rough stuff. Not to mention not a drop of sweat made it past the Sweat Buster in 90 degree temps today. A definite improvement to my Super 2R fit-wise.


Did you remove some of the stock padding in front or just stick in the Sweat Buster over it? A SB is mandatory for me and looking at getting this helmet so curious how it would work/fit.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

gasmanxj said:


> Did you remove some of the stock padding in front or just stick in the Sweat Buster over it? A SB is mandatory for me and looking at getting this helmet so curious how it would work/fit.


I don't have my helmet in front of me but yes - I removed the stock padding. It was in one piece. I had to "unpop" from the foam in the helmet, each side of the plastic strap that goes around the back because it passed through the padding on each side. I didn't want to cut the padding. Brutal explanation and when you have the helmet in front of you it will all make perfect sense. It will take about 30 seconds in total to do this, with nothing damaged. I kept the padding in a safe place, in case I ever change my mind on the SB or don't feel like wearing it come fall.

For a much more eloquent explanation than I just gave, look at post #39 in this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/sweat-buster-review-879087-4.html


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I just ordered the 2R at my LBS. I will not wear a FF while riding uphill or flat, but would like the little extra protection for descents on the dry dusty SoUthern California trails I ride. The removable chin piece seems to be the answer.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Update: I just bought a Super 2 for a friend and it now comes with the same plastic pads the Super 2R came with before. So my former recommendation above to buy Super 2 and chin bar seperately (in order to avoid the pads and have a better padding) is now obsolete.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Steel Calf said:


> Update: I just bought a Super 2 for a friend and it now comes with the same plastic pads the Super 2R came with before. So my former recommendation above to buy Super 2 and chin bar seperately (in order to avoid the pads and have a better padding) is now obsolete.


I could have told you that months agp


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the Super 2R.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I just ordered the 2R at my LBS. I will not wear a FF while riding uphill or flat, but would like the little extra protection for descents on the dry dusty SoUthern California trails I ride. The removable chin piece seems to be the answer.


I thought the same thing but found it somewhat of a pain to keep stopping and installing or removing the chin bar and stuffing it into my Camelbak Mule (tight fit by the way). Your experience might be different but I ended up just leaving mine on as it is so light and you really don't notice it after a while. Guess it depends on the trail but I ride SoCal as well.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Fastline said:


> I thought the same thing but found it somewhat of a pain to keep stopping and installing or removing the chin bar and stuffing it into my Camelbak Mule (tight fit by the way). Your experience might be different but I ended up just leaving mine on as it is so light and you really don't notice it after a while. Guess it depends on the trail but I ride SoCal as well.


Depends on the ride profile. I think it's best suited for up, up, up, then down, down, down, which is 95% of the rides in my neck of the woods.


----------



## fatshark (Feb 16, 2014)

FYI: The chinbar sits snug on the back of the Osprey Raptor 10 (which is an awesome hydration pack) using the lid-lock on top and buckle through the hoop at the bottom.


----------



## hobdog31 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm picking one of these up in the next couple of days. Where can I get the best deal online besides Rei?


----------



## bull_dozer (Feb 15, 2010)

Which packs easily fit the chin guard? I am looking to get a new pack but a lot of them don`t seem to fit the chin guard as easily as I would have expected - the Camelbak Mule for example (as mentioned above). I have a Deuter Air Race EXP and the helmet holder strap thing works well with the chin guard but looking to try out a new pack. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Evoc Freeride Lite. Either the Team version, or the standard version with optional helmet holder.


----------



## Hakka (Jul 7, 2008)

Camelbak Kudu works well.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

I've tried Deuter, Camelbak and Evoc packs but the Osprey Zealot 15 turned out to be the best


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

After several rides with my Super 2R the two spots it was hitting on my head continued to hurt and I gave up on it "breaking-in". As suggested in a prior post I removed the two thin rubber pads just above the ear area. They came off easily and left no damage or residue on the inside shell. 

Taking those pads out made a huge difference on the fit as they were clearly hitting my skull like high spots and causing bruises. The helmet still does not fit as sweet as my Super 2 but at least the pain is gone. So if anyone is experiencing the same fit issue, I strongly suggest removing those pads.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the Bell Super 2 MIPS. I've only worn it around the house for a while after work, looking forward to riding tomorrow morning, weather permitting. Felt good so far, even with the rubber inserts in. Coming from a Fox Flux.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just bought a second 2R from Art's last week. They are (were?) blowing out 2015's for $130. Snagged a matte black/matte gray that matches my new Carbon Evo frame.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

thegweed said:


> I got the Bell Super 2 MIPS. I've only worn it around the house for a while after work, looking forward to riding tomorrow morning, weather permitting. Felt good so far, even with the rubber inserts in. Coming from a Fox Flux.


Rode for about an hour this morning before the rain. Helmet feels good overall, I did very slightly feel the "bolt" for the mips that is toward the back/side but nothing that bothered me. Helmet feels good.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would like to point out one aspect of this helmet that really has been irritating me the past few weeks.

The brow padding. On most helmets, it's a continuous pad over my eyebrows, that, even when it saturates with sweat, helps to channel excess sweat AROUND my eyes. The brow padding on this helmet has channels that help to FUNNEL sweat towards my eyes.

Thankfully, I wear glasses that fit snugly and keep most of the sweat from getting in my eyes. But I still get sweat running down over the lenses. When I'm completely saturated in sweat, I don't have a dry piece of cloth to clean my glasses with. Such a PITA.

I bought a Sweat Gutr yesterday in hopes of channeling excess sweat around my face, but it sure would be nice if something like this was actually built into the helmet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> I would like to point out one aspect of this helmet that really has been irritating me the past few weeks.
> 
> The brow padding. On most helmets, it's a continuous pad over my eyebrows, that, even when it saturates with sweat, helps to channel excess sweat AROUND my eyes. The brow padding on this helmet has channels that help to FUNNEL sweat towards my eyes.
> 
> ...


I suspect the Sweat Gutr and Sweat Buster are largely the same, but my Sweat Busters have not only taken care of my incredibly large amount of sweat, but have improved the fit of my Super 2R big time. I always keep a spare in my CamelBak in case I forget the other one.

EDIT: nope - totally different design.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I use Halo headbands but they come in only one size and that size is a tad snug on my 7 5/8 noggin until I wear them a dozen times or so.

I use headbands for all kinds of exercise, sports and physical activities. So I don't really care how well a helmet can soak and channel sweat in and of itself; that's what a headband is for.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ColinL said:


> I use Halo headbands but they come in only one size and that size is a tad snug on my 7 5/8 noggin until I wear them a dozen times or so.
> 
> I use headbands for all kinds of exercise, sports and physical activities. So I don't really care how well a helmet can soak and channel sweat in and of itself; that's what a headband is for.


Yeah, I don't. I generally run hot, so I try to avoid wearing anything on my head when I'm exercising that might contribute to keeping my head warmer. I have several Buffs that would soak up sweat well enough and I wouldn't have to buy anything new. Except for the fact that they'd add a bunch of fabric against my head and make me warmer. Not cool.

The Sweat Gutr shouldn't do that. It's also nonabsorbent, so I won't get the squishy sweat-soaked issues, either. My Super 2 fits pretty well as it is, so I also don't want to add something that might screw up that fit. It's not comfy to wear anything thicker than a single layer Buff underneath it in wintertime. I have to switch to a different helmet if I need something warmer.


----------



## Shmitty (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a difference between the fit of the 2015 and 2016 model that is coming out? They are heavily discounting the 2015s online. I figure there must be a reason. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Shmitty said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between the fit of the 2015 and 2016 model that is coming out? They are heavily discounting the 2015s online. I figure there must be a reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yea- it's last years.


----------



## cnk (Sep 6, 2013)

So I just got my Super 2R delivered and like everyone else I had to remove the 2 plastic pieces as they were causing pressure points. I also removed the dense foam pads from the chin bar and the helmet fits great now.

Just one question. . .does anyone know what those 2 little black plastic pieces that come in the bag with the instruction manual are for? I looked over the helmet a few times and I just can't figure out what they're used for.


----------



## dy3ecs (Nov 2, 2011)

Cover for the slots at the side of the helmet where the hooks of the chin bar attaches.


----------



## cnk (Sep 6, 2013)

dy3ecs said:


> Cover for the slots at the side of the helmet where the hooks of the chin bar attaches.


Ahh. . thanks. Didn't even think to look there.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

cnk said:


> I also removed the dense foam pads from the chin bar and the helmet fits great now.


Unless I'm misunderstanding what you did, you really don't want to remove those. The cheek pads are an integral part of making sure a full face helmet stays in place on your head during a frontal impact. Otherwise, the helmet just slides backwards and your face hits the inside of the chin bar instead. Try putting the helmet on and pushing on the chin bar to see if you can make it contact your chin/nose.


----------



## cnk (Sep 6, 2013)

car_nut said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding what you did, you really don't want to remove those. The cheek pads are an integral part of making sure a full face helmet stays in place on your head during a frontal impact. Otherwise, the helmet just slides backwards and your face hits the inside of the chin bar instead. Try putting the helmet on and pushing on the chin bar to see if you can make it contact your chin/nose.


There is a tag attached to the helmet instructing you to remove the dense pad. There is still another pad there to provide the proper support. I ride motorcycles as well so I know how a full face helmet should fit and feel when properly set up. There is no movement or slack for me with those pads removed, just a much better fit.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

cnk said:


> There is a tag attached to the helmet instructing you to remove the dense pad. There is still another pad there to provide the proper support. I ride motorcycles as well so I know how a full face helmet should fit and feel when properly set up. There is no movement or slack for me with those pads removed, just a much better fit.


Shows how much I read instructions :blush:
Sorry, didn't even know those were there! Glad you got the it sorted and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

dy3ecs said:


> Cover for the slots at the side of the helmet where the hooks of the chin bar attaches.


which I absolutely never use when in open-face mode.

..and probably hardly anyone else does, either.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Once I figured those out, I said 'why?'

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 27, 2014)

my head its 56cm perimeter and medium its very good fit!
my head its european


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

What packs do you guys like for carrying the chin bar? Works well with my Camelbak Mule (foto below) but I'd like to get something with a back protector (EVOC, POC). Any suggestions? Looking for 12L give or take...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I used my older Mule and now, my new MuleNV in the same way. My last 2 significant "get-offs" had me ejecting from the bike and landing squarely on my back (pack) in the rocky gnar. Both times the Camelbak saved my bacon from any injury. I have never considered additional back protection but I'm one of those in the "won't ride without wearing my pack" camp.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

As stated fits perfectly on the MULE NV.


----------



## Iheartfatties (Sep 16, 2015)

Any non pack wearers find a convenient way to carry the chin bar while climbing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Wear it? :lol:

I've worn mine on climbs on hot days and really haven't noticed a difference in air flow.


----------



## Iheartfatties (Sep 16, 2015)

Why have a helmet with a removable chin bar and not remove it.. ? Idk just my take on it. Just wanted to see what other people's solutions were.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I hear you iheartfatties when I am in the long singletrack climb, some air across the face feels good, and my helmet has a difference bar on/bar off. 
I am wondering the same on the non-pack carrying. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Only thing I can think of would be abit of rope and tie it up to your bars or frame??


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Iheartfatties said:


> Why have a helmet with a removable chin bar and not remove it.. ? Idk just my take on it. Just wanted to see what other people's solutions were.


I wear it without a chinbar for XC type trails.

I wear it on a 5" travel FS bike on rugged trails with a lot of rocks that could smash my face, or doing lift-serviced DH.

I have only attached my chinbar once while on the trail. It isn't worth it to me most days, but that day was 100 degrees and I rode most of the trail without, and put it on for a fast, rocky descent.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I used my older Mule and now, my new MuleNV in the same way. My last 2 significant "get-offs" had me ejecting from the bike and landing squarely on my back (pack) in the rocky gnar. Both times the Camelbak saved my bacon from any injury. I have never considered additional back protection but I'm one of those in the "won't ride without wearing my pack" camp.


Ya my Mule has saved me several times too, but the new models from EVOC, POC, and the new Camelbak KUDU all have rigid (or maybe near rigid?) back protectors, seems like a good 'why not' idea if you're already shopping for a new pack.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Lithified said:


> What packs do you guys like for carrying the chin bar? Works well with my Camelbak Mule (foto below) but I'd like to get something with a back protector (EVOC, POC). Any suggestions? Looking for 12L give or take...


just put a back protector inside the water storage compartment. You can buy them separately from Evoc and Ergon for 30-35$


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Steel Calf said:


> just put a back protector inside the water storage compartment. You can buy them separately from Evoc and Ergon for 30-35$


that's exactly what you do when you already have a big pack like a Mule NV.

if you have a small pack though, like a Charge LR or a Raptor 6, you have to buy a mid-size or larger pack and you might as well buy one with integrated protection. also I would note that sometimes POC, Evoc and Ergon are *far* cheaper when purchased from German online retailers such as bike24.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I compared a MIPS and non-MIPS version. 

The black plastic pads didn't bother me.

The yellow MIPS retainers caused painful pressure points for me. Someone earlier said they fixed that with corn-pads. That looks like it would work, but I am going with the non-MIPS version as I don't feel like driving to the drug-store to buy the pads and then find out I am still not really happy with it. I know for sure that I am happy with the non-MIPS one right now.

If I was sure MIPS was safer, I may have tried harder to make it work.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

It looked like to me that in 2016 there might be only MIPS versions?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe for the 2R, but they have the Super 2 without MIPS:

http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/dirt/super-2

And you can buy the chin bar, although possibly only in black.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

rsilvers said:


> Maybe for the 2R, but they have the Super 2 without MIPS:
> 
> http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/helmets/dirt/super-2
> 
> And you can buy the chin bar, although possibly only in black.


Chin bar will not fit the non-2R Super, FYI....there are differences in the vents where the chin bar mounts.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes it will.

http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/other-products/accessories/wraparound-chinbar-accessory-black


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Chinbar from my Super 2R does not work on my Super 2 as there are no slots for the angled clips that lock it to the helmet.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I have my Super 2 and I had a Super 2R MIPS that I just returned due to discomfort. 

I took the chin bar off the Super 2R MIPS and installed it on my Super 2 without any problem. 

I just ordered a black chin bar from Bell.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

My guess later model Super 2 helmets must have the ability to accept the chinbar. My 2014 model will not.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The older original Supers were different. Once production of the 2R came on, I believe that's when the helmet itself saw some changes then they started selling it with or without the chinbar. I'd guess if it's a 2014 model and can't accept a chinbar, it's a very early production prior to them changing the vent positions and adding the additional infrastructure to accept the chinbar.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Any great black friday deals on the 2016 models?


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh My Sack! said:


> The older original Supers were different. Once production of the 2R came on, I believe that's when the helmet itself saw some changes then they started selling it with or without the chinbar. I'd guess if it's a 2014 model and can't accept a chinbar, it's a very early production prior to them changing the vent positions and adding the additional infrastructure to accept the chinbar.


Boom! Great information. Learn something every day.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Could anyone compare the fit of the Super 2r to other (common) helmets?
I'm tempted to buy one on sale, but I don't have the option to try before I buy.

I've tried on POC Trabec Race MIPS, Mavic Notch and the Fly Racing Freestone so if anyone happens to have tried one of those aswell, great


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a helmet as well and was really interested in the Super 2 MIPS. I found that I needed a large, where I needed a medium with the Spec Ambush. I also found that the position of the pads made a huge difference in the comfort of the helmet and that varied a lot helmet to helmet.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm hoping other manufacturers will announce similar convertible style helmets soon giving everyone's different shaped heads an opportunity. I like the idea of extra protection going downhill.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd like to get rid of the white skunk stripe on the Viper. Anyone painted a Super? An acrylic paint shouldn't affect shell integrity, after all the helmets are already painted...


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Fastline said:


> My guess later model Super 2 helmets must have the ability to accept the chinbar. My 2014 model will not.


I just bought an accessory chin-bar from Bell, and it fit onto my Super2. I can't find any other image on the internet of a black chin-bar on a red Super2. I am very happy that I returned the MIPS Super2R. This non-MIPS version is dramatically more comfortable on my head.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Removed the additional hard black pads from my MIPS and now the fit and feel is the same as the non MIPS...


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

It was the yellow MIPS retainers that pressed into my head. I think the corn pads had a chance to fix it.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

Has anyone experienced sizing inconsistency with Bell Super 2? 

I bought an M size (55-59) from Germany and it was so tight I can swear its actually a small (I'm 57), even my wife found it tight. Had no option but to ship it back, a guy was interested in buying it off me and again it didn't fit him, and he was wearing small of other brands.

Today I went to a local bike shop and tried on both the MIPS and non-MIPS versions, size M FITS PERFECTLY, but the local shop is like 40% more expensive, now I am not sure if I should get an exchange from the same online shop, or just get a refund, frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Haggis said:


> Removed the additional hard black pads from my MIPS and now the fit and feel is the same as the non MIPS...


If this is why people are complaing about the fit of the MIPS? Why arent they removing these extra hard pads in side the cheek pads? When I first tried on my Super 2 MIPS I was dissipointed due to the pressure that the cheek pads put on my upper jaw. Then I noticed the little tag saying remove pads. It's a night and day comfortable fit once the extra pads are removed.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

No. That is not what people are talking about.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

The pain pads are I think up by the temples, hard plastic. Don't remember, 'cuz I scrapped them. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

One nice benefit of the black chin bar mixed with another helmet color is that you don't see the bright color of the helmet in your field of view.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

If you remove the cheek pads, wouldn't that allow too much movement to the point of it being unsafe? I thought the cheek pads were suppose to push against the cheek.

On size, I had to order a Large on the 2016 Mips version. I'm usually a medium on other helmets, but the Super Medium was too tight of a fit. I plan on fitting in a sweatbuster anyways so it'll fill the gap nicely. Aside from the extra 1lb weight on my head as compared to my xc helmet and slightly less ventilation, the extra protection is a welcomed changed.

I have to really shorten the chin strap and there is a lot of excess strap hanging. How do you guys handle that? Do you cut and melt the ends like in the old days?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Everybody's head and face and shaped differently. For some, the cheek pads may squish their face uncomfortably. That's why Bell set them up as they did so a layer can be removed to accommodate. They should be pressing firmly against your cheeks. With my Arai motorcycle helmets, I always fit them with pads that press my cheeks softly into my teeth but not so firm that you bite your inner cheek when you open and close your mouth. 

I cut my excess strap but still left some excess length thinking if I farm the helmet off to someone else, it's still got some decent adjustment range in it.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

The chin bar still fits comfortablely firm without the extra hard cheek pads. If it didn't fit right/ snug I would have sent the helmet back. The pressure was unbearable with the pads in. I also installed a sweat buster. I cut out the bottom section of stock pads and it fits great. It adds a tighter fit to the helmet, but it works great.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

It seems removing the 'pain' pad solved the problem for quite a few users here, but as a regular medium sized helmet user, I couldn't even fit into the Super 2 medium I got from Hibike, hence removing the pain pad might not help enough. Funny thing is a trip to local bike shop, all three medium Super 2 fit like gloves although I didn't pay attention to whether the pain pads were, I suppose there is no reason for a shop to remove the pads.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

That pain pad you are talking about, is the extra pad that looks glued in there and has a piece of felt on it?


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's a pic of the sweat buster installed with the front pad section cut out.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Since I'm wearing a Large (normally a small) I didn't cut out the original pads. Instead I've added 3 velcro tabs on top of the existing pads and installed the sweatbuster on top of that. Now it fits me like a glove and is perfectly snug. 

What lights are you guys mounting on top of your helmet? I'm looking for a small profile light for the gopro mount. I also plan on maybe the Sony AZ1 cam in the near future just for fun.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Chicane32 said:


> That pain pad you are talking about, is the extra pad that looks glued in there and has a piece of felt on it?


See post# 175.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

davez26 said:


> See post# 175.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Or post #1 when I created this thread! :lol:


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Or post #1 when I created this thread! :lol:


I missed that last year. My heads skinny enough that it doesn't touch the pad, so that must be the reason why I never noticed it. Great helmet and I would buy another.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

FWIW the 2016 Super 2R MIPS still has the uncomfortable MIPS dots. I normally wear a Bell Stoker which fits like a glove. I received the 2R as a Christmas present this morning and was super stoked until I tried it on and those two dots created instant hotspots. Thanks to this thread I figured out what was causing the pain.

I removed the thin dense cheek pad but left the thicker but less dense foam pads in place and the cheek figment is now perfect. I'll try the "corn" pads over the MIPS buttons to see if that helps. Otherwise I love the helmet. The Aggressor Red/black looks killer!


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find a sizing chart for this helmet? I have a 23" head and can't decide on the med or large. The chart I found on Jenson's website seems to put me right in the middle of the two sizes. Does the Super R2 run big or small? I don't have the option of going to a LBS.


----------



## RVbldr (Sep 10, 2015)

I tried the Spec Ambush and found that I fit a medium fairly well, but with the Super 2 MIPS I needed the large so you might err to the large side. Others opinions?


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Size chart is everywhere.

https://www.bellhelmets.com/super-2

Looks like you could take a medium or a large as they overlap. If you will ride it in the winter with a hat under it, then maybe get a large. If you are getting the MIPS version, people say they are tighter, so another reason to get a large.


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Thanks guy I'm in a medium helmet now and found that kinda weird because I have a big gourd. Large it is I can always return it if it doesn't fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I usually wear a medium helmet but when I've tried the super 2r Mips int he store the medium was way too small. I had to go to a large which was too big but when I used the adjustable dial I was able to get a good fit with little to no movement. I installed the sweatbuster on top of the pads in the front and now it's perfect for me. I'd strongly suggest you go to a store and try it out or go get it from an online retailer with free returns like arts cyclery. those are good guys


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

jacksonlui said:


> I usually wear a medium helmet but when I've tried the super 2r Mips int he store the medium was way too small. I had to go to a large which was too big but when I used the adjustable dial I was able to get a good fit with little to no movement. I installed the sweatbuster on top of the pads in the front and now it's perfect for me. I'd strongly suggest you go to a store and try it out or go get it from an online retailer with free returns like arts cyclery. those are good guys


The MIPS system takes up some additional room and makes the fit about a 1/2 size smaller.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

i had to go with the ambush. would need xl super that does not exist. bought one for the wife though. med was a touch too small. large seems almost too big but she loves it.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

My Med super MIPS fits my head the same as any other med helmet does. I wear a 7 1/4 hat.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I added the corn pads over the MIPS buttons and I don't feel them at all anymore. I rode for 17 miles yesterday and a quick couple hour ride today in total comfort. I don't feel the black pads above the ears that others have mentioned.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know when the Star Wars Edition lids will be available?


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

krshome said:


> Anyone know where I can find a sizing chart for this helmet? I have a 23" head and can't decide on the med or large. The chart I found on Jenson's website seems to put me right in the middle of the two sizes. Does the Super R2 run big or small? I don't have the option of going to a LBS.


Definitely Medium for you. I have a 58 cm head, the Medium is snug but I still have room to tighten the retention system. Mine is MIPS. I tried both sizes at my LBS.

If it doesn't fit you, the shape of the helmet is wrong with you. With our head size the Large is too big.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is a picture of the corn pad installed in the helmet.


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Saul, I just placed the order for a medium hope it fits but if it doesnt i ordered from Arts Cyclery based on what Jacksonlui said about free returns. Thanks for the help guys. BTW Art's has 2 $25 coupons applied at check out on the helmet paid $175. for the 2016 model.


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Ok guys got my Mips Super 2R yesterday and its petty sweet. I don't feel the Mips buttons without the face guard but I do with the guard on. I will have to try the corn pads. The helmet fits awesome with room to spare in the size medium with my 23" gourd. The face shield is snug against my pudgy cheeks even with the dense pads taken out but not uncomfortable. All and all I like it, the face shield will probably only get used 15-20% of my rides but will be happy to have it on the sketchy stuff.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

krshome said:


> Ok guys got my Mips Super 2R yesterday and its petty sweet. I don't feel the Mips buttons without the face guard but I do with the guard on. I will have to try the corn pads. The helmet fits awesome with room to spare in the size medium with my 23" gourd. The face shield is snug against my pudgy cheeks even with the dense pads taken out but not uncomfortable. All and all I like it, the face shield will probably only get used 15-20% of my rides but will be happy to have it on the sketchy stuff.


Sweet!

Let us know if the corn pads help.

If the cheek pads are still too intrusive, you can use an Exacto Knife to slice thin layers off the other foam pad until you get the fit right. I haven't needed to do that but it's what I would do if needed.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone mounting a gopro on top?
I ride under low hanging oak trees a lot and i often bang the top of my head on them. I don't think a top mounted gopro mount would work
Gopros can auto rotate 180deg only so mounting on the side of the helmet doesn't seem to cut it and the session is still 1.5 thick.
What is everyone else doing?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> Anyone mounting a gopro on top?
> I ride under low hanging oak trees a lot and i often bang the top of my head on them. I don't think a top mounted gopro mount would work
> Gopros can auto rotate 180deg only so mounting on the side of the helmet doesn't seem to cut it and the session is still 1.5 thick.
> What is everyone else doing?


I didn't bother. The chest mount works well enough. I tent to spend too much time looking at side trail objects of interest anyway so a head mounted cam would take terrible footage. 

BUT..... Be sure to tuck the extra long strap end out of the way before filming. I ruined quite a bit of footage because of the strap dangling right in front of the cam. The mud didn't help either but that's another issue.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

FYI, the camera mount has a break-away function in case it does get tagged but as mentioned, the helmet POV is tiresome, IMO. I go with a Chesty mount when I film...which isn't very often, anymore.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, The mount (without camera) snagged which snapped my head back. Good thing I had the break-away feature which worked!
I went back to look for the piece that came off.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

I have to agree with JCWages, and on most of my rides as well, the top of my 2R gets slapped with branches and would snag the top-mounted GoPro. I go with the chest mount as the better option on a trail like that. If it was in a wide-open area and no worry of trees, the helmet mount on the 2R offers an interesting perspective. But, I like seeing the hand and arm movements with the chesty. Boy, this example doesn't look the best for resolution (damn youtube!), but it gives you an idea of view.....and watch for the dumb strap! It will mess up a video and piss you off!


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I've also been told that because its a break away mount, its not very steady for filming anyways.

Chesty mount, and use the helmet mount as one for a torch if you feel the need to night ride


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

jacksonlui said:


> Yeah, The mount (without camera) snagged which snapped my head back. Good thing I had the break-away feature which worked!
> I went back to look for the piece that came off.


I've done that while descending and when you start getting yanked off your bike by your head, it's a natural reflex to grab on.. which in my case, meant grabbing a lot of brake and it was endo time. :/

However the chest mount does not work well if you change body position. So if you have it dialed in while you're in the saddle, when you climb or descend it tends to be pointing too high or too low. Helmet mounts are a lot more likely to stay on target.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too about chest mount not being ideal. I was thinking of mounting it to the fork or headset but the bike will move a lot. The body would be the most steady as it has to go through so many pieces of suspension. I was thinking more side helmet mount.


----------



## krshome (May 6, 2014)

Since we are talking about the camera mount... Does anyone know of a light that might fit the mount for night riding? It would be nice to have my light pop off if it caught something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

krshome said:


> Since we are talking about the camera mount... Does anyone know of a light that might fit the mount for night riding? It would be nice to have my light pop off if it caught something.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...apter-fins-additional-heatsinking-958312.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look up vancbiker here on the forum. There's a huge multi-page thread on the subject. He's been CNC'ing some really nice aluminum gopro style adaptors that fit the helmet. I got one of the first ABS units as well as an aluminum. I run it on a MagicShine clone. It's all I use my mount for, now.

As for chesty mount adjustment, the trick is set your GoPro in upside down mode and mount upside down so the pivot point is on the top. Then you tilt it up just a smidge to start. Mounting it this way gives you full view adjustment when your in the saddle or out on a tilted forward climb. Works perfect. Word of advice along the lines of the helmet velcro strap...pay attention to where your excess sternum strap or water hose from the camelbak are as they will creep in to view with a chesty mount.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Has anybody mounted a light to this helmet? How does it work?


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mount the camera to the chin bar??


And TBH you set the camera up for thw downhills, who wants to re-watch that time you climbed for 45mins =P


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> I've also been told that because its a break away mount, its not very steady for filming anyways.
> 
> Chesty mount, and use the helmet mount as one for a torch if you feel the need to night ride


No helmet mount is effective for video most of the time. But they are good for mixing into other cameras. The breakaway function does not make it less stable than any other helmet mount.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Whats the difference in the 2015 and 2016? 


blok51 com


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

SimonNI said:


> Whats the difference in the 2015 and 2016?
> 
> blok51 com


Colors and Mips only I believe.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks 

blok51 com


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

SimonNI said:


> Whats the difference in the 2015 and 2016?


Some new colors. Cool limited editions, like Boba Fett. :thumbsup: ($240 though.. :madman

The main difference though, is that in 2016 the Super 2R is only available in MIPS.

If you want a regular Super 2R like was available in late 2014 through now (as a 2015 model), either you buy the old stock while you can, or you buy a standard Super 2 ($135) and the chinbar ($79), which saves a paltry $15 over the Super 2R MIPS.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

ColinL said:


> or you buy a standard Super 2 ($135) and the chinbar ($79), which saves a paltry $15 over the Super 2R MIPS.


However you can get abit of a "custom" colour scheme happening =D


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

My fit/use experience:

Coming from a medium Giro Hex that fit perfectly. I ordered medium super2r and super2 mips both steeply discounted. I found that for some reason the mips version just felt better all around so I kept it with the chinbar from the other helmet and will sell the super2 sans chinbar when I get around to it. I should note that although it fits comfortably, I can't fit it on with a sweat rag.

I have a big face and found the cheekpads tolerable only with the main foam removed and the firmer small inserts left in which still hug my face. Not ideal but hopefully still offering decent protection. 

Fits well with my sunglasses (smith pivlock v90).

The chinbar sits well on the back of my camelback mule secured through the side compression straps.

Overall I like it very much-wore it recently on a four hour ride, but that was with temps in the 40s-50s. We'll see if it breathes well enough for regular summer riding.


----------



## browserbully (Jun 13, 2015)

Just ordered a Boba Fett ...no idea when it will ship. Was told they are sitting in a warehouse waiting for copyright issues to be resolved. You'd think those issues would have resolved BEFORE they announced them at Interbike.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

lol that blows. lucas is probably crying cuz he's not getting enough royalties. i don't get companies that hype product for months then just make you wait for silly reasons. ugh hmmm (cough) evil bikes


----------



## browserbully (Jun 13, 2015)

*Time to move to Canada*



fishwrinkle said:


> lucas is probably crying cuz he's not getting enough royalties.


This could be a US only issue. I see that at least one shop got some for Canadian Christmas:

__
http://instagr.am/p/_SbQNFQG4C/


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I just ordered two of the Super 2 for my wife and I. Because I purchased both helmets in the Matte Mint, I'll need to order the chinbar separately, which I did for her.

The Matte Mint is less popular because of the perceived "girly" color, so I was able to get both helmets for under $70 shipped. Her's, being small, was only $58 shipped. Combine that with a $70 chinbar and we're out the door for $120 Super 2R. Mine with the chinbar will be $145 ($67 for my helmet and $75 for chinbar).

Now, some people have mentioned that on the Super 2 (no chinbar included) the "pain pads" at the temples are removed. Has anyone else encountered this?

If that's the case it would make returning one of these much easier in the event they don't fit, because I'll probably have to remove them on mine. I wear a Bell XLV which for a long time was one of the few helmets to fit up to 65cm dimension. More recently I tried on a Stoker in Sz Large and XL and found the large to be big enough, which lead me to the Super, which I've tried on in stores and found fit. 

I'll wear it around the house and if its uncomfortable I'll probably go for the new Stoker instead.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

The helmet loosens up with a bit of wearing so don't throw the pain pads away.,, (it's just a self adhesive rubber pad which comes off cleanly).


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Haggis said:


> The helmet loosens up with a bit of wearing so don't throw the pain pads away.,, (it's just a self adhesive rubber pad which comes off cleanly).


same here. I actually reapplied the pads a few months after purchase and they improved the fit!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha! Being the OP and OC (original complainer), I should try this and see how it feels! I still have mine.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like the Star Wars editions finally came to the States...

Here's the cheapest I found: Bell Super 2R MIPS MTB Helmet (Boba Fett) (M) [7067810] | Protection - AMain Performance Cycling - AMain Performance Cycling

I've never ordered from here... It's just what I found so far...


----------



## browserbully (Jun 13, 2015)

Bell still says they're "out of stock": http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/...uipped-star-wars-tm-boba-fett-limited-edition

I ordered mine a month and a half ago &#8230;still waiting.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

browserbully said:


> Bell still says they're "out of stock": http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/...uipped-star-wars-tm-boba-fett-limited-edition
> 
> I ordered mine a month and a half ago &#8230;still waiting.


That's a bummer. 
-I received an email yesterday that these are now available?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Soo, I've been riding the Bell Super 2R since early February this year. Previous helmet was the original Bell Super, without the chinguard. Love the helmet. Unfortunately, I've had the opportunity to crash test it 3 times in the last 2 months. The first time, went OTB, back first perpendicular to a tree at about 20mph (that was scary, thought I'd really messed my back up). Helmet cracked above the right eye and on the chinbar and i had a mild concussion. Ordered a new one. Fast forward 4 weeks, case a jump on my hardtail, go OTB into some soft-ish dirt headfirst, helmet again cracks above the right eye. Ordered another shell. Yesterday, lowsided on a berm, landed on my shoulder and hip mostly, and for the third time, the helmet cracked above the right eye after what I feel was a relatively light impact. I understand helmets are supposed to crack on impact, and I should probably stop crashing (I went almost a year without any serious crashes before this). But it's a little disconcerting all 3 have cracked in almost the exact same spot. I'm wondering if any else has 'tested' theirs and where it has cracked?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I would be interested in what Bell's response would be. However it seems to be dissipating energy by cracking just not sure if that was by design or not. Wonder if w/o the chinbar if it would have still cracked. The good news appears the helmet has kept you from serious head or face trauma. At your crash rate you should try several brands so we can hear how they compare.....  Glad you are ok after all that.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm gonna send them an email tomorrow, I'll post up with their response. I should have mentioned, the second crash I was not wearing a chinbar. And don't get me wrong, I'm more then pleased with the relative lack of injury, but I'm just curious to see if anyone has had a like experience

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Perhaps it's time to take up knitting....or maybe quilting. 

:lol:


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

definitely interested in what Bell responds.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

bbeltramo, did you utilize Bell's Crash Replacement program for any of the helmets? They have one if you read the fine print.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> bbeltramo, did you utilize Bell's Crash Replacement program for any of the helmets? They have one if you read the fine print.


Luckily I have a pretty good pro deal, so I haven't utilized the crash replacement program. Although at the rate I'm buying helmets they probably think I'm selling them on the side...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

You should avoid skydiving my friend. :nono:

Good to hear that it held up... repeatedly. After a recent run-in with the ground, my son now wishes to have a full-face helmet. He tried on a Super 2R MIPS in a small and it fit him perfect. I don't expect any crashes even on the order of what you're talking about, he's not that big or that fast. The fact that I take take the chin bar off is just a bonus.


----------



## browserbully (Jun 13, 2015)

*Boba Fett*

Started rocking the Boba Fett this week. I'm really impressed at how quickly I've learned how to take the chinbar on/off. This is my first full face helmet and I got used to it in one ride. My Bern helmet has been relegated to commuter duty.


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

bbeltramo said:


> I'm gonna send them an email tomorrow, I'll post up with their response. I should have mentioned, the second crash I was not wearing a chinbar. And don't get me wrong, I'm more then pleased with the relative lack of injury, but I'm just curious to see if anyone has had a like experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hello bbeltramo, I have not crashed bad enough to crack my helmet but from what you described I may have found the potential culprit. All owners should check the condition of the right chin guard rivet. In my case it is in an advanced stage of oxidation. This is due to saturated sweat and capillary effect on the chin strap coming up to that specific chinbar rivet. It does not happen on the left side since the capillary effect is "stopped" by a patch of fabric (with the logo "S2"). If the rivet has oxidation, even if superficial, it will weaken rivet when stressed. I reported this design oversight to Bell and they have sent a replacement chinbar but with the same design defect. I will cover mine with silicone or simple electrical tape in order to prevent premature oxidation to that important rivet.


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

*Made the white line a bit less boring.*

Archival ink pens. Holding up great.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^Very cool!

Regarding the rivet oxidation. Thanks for that tidbit. I have 2, 2R's and will be inspecting both carefully. I always wear a SweatVac cap under my helmet and that really controls head sweat so I suspect I'm okay...but I'm checking closely.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

View attachment 1068023
[/QUOTE]

=-) rad.


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

For sweat, I highly recommend this: Extreme Sweat Control in Humid Conditions | SweatHawg

Takes in an enormous amount of sweat. No drips, and when it gets full -*it's easy to squeeze it and its ready to go again. I got a couple so I have an extra one in between washes.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been rocking the Super2R for about 5 months. I put it in my pack going up and put the chinbar on going down. I've yet to be in a situation where the chinbar saved me but I'd like to be safe than sorry. I use to wear an XC helmet and an OTB incident left me with some cheek bruising and a busted pair of high end sunglasses. If I had the chinbar it would've saved a lot of money. I love the concept, I don't know why other companies like TLD aren't doing this. I'm very conscious of weight and the Super 2R is super heavy at about 700gs, that's the weight of 2 helmets, but I don't mind it if it saves me at least once. It's the best solution out there right now. Hoping for a lighter and better ventilated version next season.
Every now and then I have the itch to pick up an A1 helmet which is lighter, better ventilated, and a better fit, but the chinbar really does make a lot of sense if you're going fast down rocky sections.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

The Super 2R MIPS from Bikebling showed up last week! Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it, this one is for the kiddo. After being attacked by a concrete drainage culvert recently, selling him on a full face helmet was easy. I think he may have asked. This thing is awesome, he loves it. We haven't been able to do any trail rides yet with the whether, but he likes it enough that yesterday he asked if he could wear it to go check the mail. lol The only downside to the Super 2R and similar helmets with a chin is the sizing. XL is hard to come by. The Super 2 isn't even made in an XL/XXL. 

For the 6 year old, the XS was a good fit. The adjustments are all easy to set up even for his little noggin'. The only issue we had was in the back where the cage/harness whatever was coming down too far, but fortunately that was adjustable as well. It's too bad that it's as expensive as it is, but I appreciate the fact that it's still pretty well padded where it needs to be is easy for a 6 year old to manage. He does not appear to have any trouble with the weight. At this point. We'll have to see how his neck feels after a hard trail ride, which should be coming up as soon as the weather clears long enough to make that happen.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I was doing a technical descent when my bar flipped back. Looks like I had neglected to tighten the stem faceplate bolts properly and inspect them later. 

Due to the bars flipping back and grippy gloves that wouldn't let me correct my hand position, I couldn't support my weight and collapsed over the stem. And thanks to now having brake levers positioned up, my hands were trapped. So I went over the bar and landed face first on a large rock further downhill.

The blow was hard enough to make me see a bright flash and imprint the inside texture of the helmet to my forehead, but I never lost consciousness or memory. I went to a doctor to get examined and seems that I only got superficial injuries. 

Super 2R MIPS 2015: 5/5 would crash again. 
And I have no doubts as to whether the chin guard works. It does.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Good to hear you didn't get hurt - interesting method of crashing, haven't heard that one before. 
Speaking of head knocks, I was amazed that George Brannigan walked away from that OTB slam at Fort William in the weekend. His head got bounced so hard. Most bike helmets don't allow for much in the way of de-acceleration...


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, Saul, that is quite a scary accident.

I am glad to hear that your Super2R MIPS protected you.


----------



## SeanGrey (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey guys! Read all the previous pages here need some help. My heads 59cm (23.22inches) and I'm from South Africa. Bell doesn't bring the Super 2r mips here at all so need to order online. Medium (55-59cm) or large (58-62cm). Don't ware anything under my current helmet, hot here in summer and cold but not freezing in winter. Don't mind putting extra padding into the Large just if the medium would fit that would be great I suppose. Usually like a helmet to look as small as possible and not mushroom like.

Anyway thanks in advance for all the info!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

SeanGrey said:


> Hey guys! Read all the previous pages here need some help. My heads 59cm (23.22inches) and I'm from South Africa. Bell doesn't bring the Super 2r mips here at all so need to order online. Medium (55-59cm) or large (58-62cm). Don't ware anything under my current helmet, hot here in summer and cold but not freezing in winter. Don't mind putting extra padding into the Large just if the medium would fit that would be great I suppose. Usually like a helmet to look as small as possible and not mushroom like.
> 
> Anyway thanks in advance for all the info!


I think you'll want to do your homework on this. You sound like you fit the Super2 just like I do. The Medium fits me most comfortably and I am at or near the max limits of it's sizing. I can wear a Large and with the adjuster brought in, it fits well but the volume of the large is a bit bigger so it sits differently on my head and not in a way that I like. Mine does NOT have the MIPS feature. I do have a brand new Smith Overtake that I wear on the road rides and it does have MIPS and I discovered that MIPS does have an effect on fit since it's placed between your head and the EPS liner of whatever size you desire. It takes up a bit of space so it would decrease your leeway on fit if you're right up at the edge of fitting a specific size, which you are.

Have you been able to wear a non-MIPS 2R in Medium or are you going off of size specifications? If you have a little bit of play in a non-MIPS 2R, you might be okay. If your at the limits with no leeway in adjustment, I think that might force you up to the next size with the larger shell.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

59cm here and the medium MIPS fits perfectly, with room to spare. The large is vast...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanGrey (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I think you'll want to do your homework on this. You sound like you fit the Super2 just like I do. The Medium fits me most comfortably and I am at or near the max limits of it's sizing. I can wear a Large and with the adjuster brought in, it fits well but the volume of the large is a bit bigger so it sits differently on my head and not in a way that I like. Mine does NOT have the MIPS feature. I do have a brand new Smith Overtake that I wear on the road rides and it does have MIPS and I discovered that MIPS does have an effect on fit since it's placed between your head and the EPS liner of whatever size you desire. It takes up a bit of space so it would decrease your leeway on fit if you're right up at the edge of fitting a specific size, which you are.
> 
> Have you been able to wear a non-MIPS 2R in Medium or are you going off of size specifications? If you have a little bit of play in a non-MIPS 2R, you might be okay. If your at the limits with no leeway in adjustment, I think that might force you up to the next size with the larger shell.


Yea my worry was the Medium would fit and the Large would but having more space inside and being bigger. Just going off Size and research online (reviews, comments on AmazonUK, forums) I know helmets fit some not others just sucks I cant try this one on and it's exactly what I'm looking for. Cant even find a super, super 2 nothing here. Tried on a medium bell stocker and felt like a pot and for interest sake tried on a Giro Feature and it was too narrow. No mips in either not that trying the Giro would give me any size indication to compare to. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SeanGrey (Aug 13, 2016)

haha yea it's the vast that I'd like to avoid at all costs. Not that looks are the most important when it comes to helmets just not keen on the top heavy look. Can you get a few rotations out of the adjustment dial?


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

I wrecked in my Super 2R yesterday. Wasn't a hard hit, but I did have something really troubling/scary happen. Half shell mode...did not have the chin bar on.

Steep slope, went OTB. Hit on my shoulder/side and rolled. Basically as soon as my head came down and hit the slope, it rotated my Super 2R toward my back, exposing my forehead/front of my head. I bruised my forehead, I remember it really clearly, it wasn't an abrupt hit, but definitely rock against head. It's sore to the touch today.

The helmet is a great fit on me (so I thought!). I got up and checked it right away, it was tight and still had some adjustment room left. I have actually known about this for some time, but never did anything about it. When riding, trees and stuff will sometimes grab it and rotate it back. It's happened before just never in a wreck.

Scary scary stuff. I'm going to try on some new helmets this week just to see if it happens with em all or not. What's your experience? If you tighten your lid down and try to rotate it backwards on your head...does it? Seems like a challenging engineering feat to not let it do that. Hadn't before considered the implications. Idiot. :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive hit a low hanging branch more than once where it snapped my head back but the helmet never shifted. Maybe its not tight enough.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Bike helmet standards (except for SNELL) are designed to protect from an initial hit, not a secondary. Arguably you want the helmet to rotate rather than snapping your head back and having your brain slosh around inside your skull. That said, no it should not be easy to push it backwards to expose your forehead but this should be the result of the forward straps being properly positioned on the sides. Too often people don't bother to adjust these correctly.


----------



## SeanGrey (Aug 13, 2016)

Lithified said:


> I wrecked in my Super 2R yesterday. Wasn't a hard hit, but I did have something really troubling/scary happen. Half shell mode...did not have the chin bar on.
> 
> Steep slope, went OTB. Hit on my shoulder/side and rolled. Basically as soon as my head came down and hit the slope, it rotated my Super 2R toward my back, exposing my forehead/front of my head. I bruised my forehead, I remember it really clearly, it wasn't an abrupt hit, but definitely rock against head. It's sore to the touch today.
> 
> ...


Heavy days, sorry to hear that, sucks! Good thing you're ok! Put on my bell after reading and the chin straps have to be right under your chin (not hanging) for the helmet to stay put but it is still possible to slip it back quite a bit. Then I tried on my old XC Specialized helmet and it's identical. If the straps are slightly too loose you can also slip it further back. Only way to get around it slipping too much is to wear the chinbar. Think most helmets will as someone said above save you from a big knock but move around (back) considerably after that first hit, depending on how tight the chin straps are. Must admit I wear mine looser than I should as i hate the feeling of the straps tight around my neck. Will be adjusting them after reading this tho for sure. The helmet fits me great so I wont be changing much for a while but if the fit is not the same on you perhaps look around. I think you will find most do move back unfortunately a bit.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

@SeanGrey thanks for trying it. I also fiddled with my straps a bit. Definitely helps. Good advice Desertride.


----------



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks like the 3R will be released in October 2016. Does anyone know if the fit has changed? Unfortunately like so many others the 2R hugs my upper cranium too much but I love the concept.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I read something about the area near the temples were to be changed in how they fit. That was never an issue on ANY of the Supers for me so it will be interesting to see how it comes out. Having 2 Super 2R's and the original Super, I won't be in the market for quite some time unless they came up with some "panty dropping - must have" color or feature. The Stars Wars collection crap was a guarantee that my 2R's would remain in service in my inventory!


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

yes fit has been changed with Super 3R


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Welp, I just had a major lawn dart crash on my super 2R. I walked away but my neck is very sore. I heard lots of crunching as I was pile driving the dirt, so I think the foam in the helmet is toast, even though it visually looks ok. Chin bar didn't come into play here, but the helmet stayed in place just fine.

Bell offers the crash replacement discount which I could use on the Super 3R OR i could pick up just a replacement Super 2R lid (no chin bar) from REI for $115 on close out. Has anyone tried a Super 3R? I don't have any major fit issues with my 2R, but I don't think its that comfortable after wearing it (especially in full face mode) for 4+ hours. 

That was one of the hardest crashes I have ever had. Pretty happy to just have a sore neck.


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

I just picked up a 2r MIPS with chin bar for 109$


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

702Biff said:


> I just picked up a 2r MIPS with chin bar for 109$


That's a screaming deal. Cheapest I could find was $160. I ended up going with a 3R under Bells crash replacement program. I'll report back with my findings once I try it on.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Best deal on a 2R is probably from STP with a 25% off coupon.

Bell Super average savings of 40% at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

702Biff said:


> I just picked up a 2r MIPS with chin bar for 109$


where?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

702Biff said:


> I just picked up a 2r MIPS with chin bar for 109$


Yeah...that's a killer deal. I'd replace my 2 perfectly good ones for a MIPs version that cheap if its not a lame Star Wars version. :lol:


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

It's red & black. Got it from BikeBling


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anybody know if the 2R chinbar will fit a 3R helmet?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

mpress said:


> Does anybody know if the 2R chinbar will fit a 3R helmet?


I read one review that says that they are compatible but I would double check with Bell before pulling the trigger.

I thought about doing that myself but the colors would have clashed


----------



## fatshark (Feb 16, 2014)

I need to buy more of the GoPro-mounts. The top plastic part that attaches to the camera and breaks away. I broke one, and I'd like a couple spare ones so I can more easily switch between cameras and lights etc. Anyone know where to get this part, preferrably an online shop? Bell Intl support just referenced me to the company importing them here (Norway), and they claim to not carry this spare part.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got my Super 3R in the mail this weekend. They have changed the adjuster knob to a much better design. It stands out from your head so you can easily grip it and the top and bottom of the knob are exposed which makes it much easier to adjust when your hands are sweaty. The chin bar appears identical to the 2R. I was disappointed to see they did not address rusty rivet issue, but I devised a solution for the 2R (liquid electrical tape to seal it) and I simply re-used it on the 3R.

I haven't had it out on a full ride, but my initial impressions are that Bell have definitely altered the fit. The foam around the temples in the 2R Mips is no longer present and my first impression when putting the new helmet on is that contact/pressure around my head is more even. Hopefully the rain will let up and I'll get it out on the trail tomorrow for a real test.

All in all, just a few minor improvements, but probably not worth buying the full price 3R instead of some of the blow priced 2Rs people are posting. My only issue with the 2R was that it would start to be a bit irritating on 4+ hour rides. If the 3R doesn't have this issue, then it may be worth the money.


----------



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

jminus,

Can you comment the fit at the widest circumference of the head on the parietal bone (above the rearwards of the ear)?

This is where I had issues with the 2R.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

Did they make it in xl for those of us with full size heads?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

DerrickT said:


> jminus,
> 
> Can you comment the fit at the widest circumference of the head on the parietal bone (above the rearwards of the ear)?
> 
> This is where I had issues with the 2R.


This sounds like the same area that I find "irritating" on longer rides. I don't really notice anything just putting on the 2R in the garage, but on the longer rides it starts to hurt in that same area. I'll do some back to back comparisons between the two helmets tomorrow to see if I can notice a difference in fit. But the real test will be on my next long ride.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

ELECTRIC_YETI said:


> Did they make it in xl for those of us with full size heads?


I don't recall seeing XL on the Bell web store.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Took the 3R out riding today. I did some direct fit comparisons with the 2R before the ride and there is a noticeable difference in pressure on the back of my head about level with my temples. The 3R doesn't grab the head as hard there when tightened down. I also noticed that the 3R is easier to tilt sideways than the 2R, probably due to the same fit difference. The both tipped backwards with the same amount of force.

During my short ride, the 3R felt great but honestly I'm still pretty sore from the wreck that caused me to get the new helmet in the first place so any discomfort was probably drowned out by unrelated pain.

Anyway, here are some comparison pictures for anyone interested. 3R on the left, 2R on the right










2R closeup:









3R closeup:









3R closeup:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I still haven't tried on a MIPS version of the S2R. I need to see how that feels compared to the standard 2R's I have. Do you have the chinbar components for the 2R/3R? Wondering if they would swap?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I still haven't tried on a MIPS version of the S2R. I need to see how that feels compared to the standard 2R's I have. Do you have the chinbar components for the 2R/3R? Wondering if they would swap?


Lots of people seem to feel that the mips version of the 2R was less comfortable. I never tried a non-mips so I can't compare.

And yes, I have chin bars for both and they look identical.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

jminus said:


> I don't recall seeing XL on the Bell web store.


Correct. Still no XL with the 3R. Maybe if we complain to Bell enough they'll supersize it.


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

fatshark said:


> I need to buy more of the GoPro-mounts. The top plastic part that attaches to the camera and breaks away. I broke one, and I'd like a couple spare ones so I can more easily switch between cameras and lights etc. Anyone know where to get this part, preferrably an online shop? Bell Intl support just referenced me to the company importing them here (Norway), and they claim to not carry this spare part.


I snapped mine off when I hit a low hanging branch in Mammoth last month. Got a new one from Weber Sports online:

https://www.webersports.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=bell super 2r


----------



## fatshark (Feb 16, 2014)

ScubaM said:


> ... Got a new [GoPro-mount] from Weber Sports online:
> https://www.webersports.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=bell super 2r


Thanks for taking the time to answer, and with a direct link at that! Much appreciated!


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

jminus said:


> Took the 3R out riding today. I did some direct fit comparisons with the 2R before the ride and there is a noticeable difference in pressure on the back of my head about level with my temples. The 3R doesn't grab the head as hard there when tightened down. I also noticed that the 3R is easier to tilt sideways than the 2R, probably due to the same fit difference. The both tipped backwards with the same amount of force.
> 
> During my short ride, the 3R felt great but honestly I'm still pretty sore from the wreck that caused me to get the new helmet in the first place so any discomfort was probably drowned out by unrelated pain.
> 
> ...


It appears you have the back adjustment tab in different positions on these, is that intentional? I find that adjustment critical to making the helmet fit appropriately. Just curious if I change from a 2 to a 3 if I should adjust this when comparing. Also interested in hearing if chin guard is swappable. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

rentalrider said:


> It appears you have the back adjustment tab in different positions on these, is that intentional? I find that adjustment critical to making the helmet fit appropriately. Just curious if I change from a 2 to a 3 if I should adjust this when comparing. Also interested in hearing if chin guard is swappable. Thanks for the pictures.


I run the back tab in the middle position for both helmets, but I find that taking the helmet off or putting it on with the chin bar attached will cause the tab position to change and I have to correct it once the helmet is on. So the difference in the pictures is just happenstance.

Chin bar is swappable. I was able to mount my old bar on the new helmet just fine.


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

I got my super 2r last month and wasn't too enamored with the fit. The helmet would slide back over my forehead far too easily.

Bit the bullet and tore off the rubber pads and its a different helmet. I then had a look at where the pads were positioned, and they seem to be far from ideally placed. I moved them forward so the fat end of the pad is directly under the front strap and after a bit of fiddling I have a helmet that feels really solid.


----------



## mortein (Apr 18, 2014)

My new Super 3R rear chin guard locking arm is vibrating/rattles, even though is in the locked down position when riding my MTB. It appears the new design has more clearance in the locking arm for the hinge pins and when locked. 

The locking arm can move freely up and down about 0.5mm.

My old Super 2R locking arm are tight and does not rattle when riding.

My quick fix is to tape the whole locking arm in locked position.

Anyone seen or heard of this before?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope, not yet. I'd warranty that pig asap! Call Bell if your dealer doesn't just do it. Bell is uber responsive and in my experiences, doesn't mess around and drag out complaints. I mentioned an issue and they said to march right down to the dealer and grab a new 2R on them. They handled all the logistics.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Super 2R - where are you guys/gals putting the chinbar when you're in half-dome mode? Doesn't fit particularly well in the pack (requires a strap) and don't have a good idea for putting it on the bike/body. My dream of dreams would be a low nuisance spot on the bike/body since I prefer to ditch the backpack hydro when I'm riding terrain that would warrant the chinbar.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

mortein said:


> My new Super 3R rear chin guard locking arm is vibrating/rattles, even though is in the locked down position when riding my MTB. It appears the new design has more clearance in the locking arm for the hinge pins and when locked.
> 
> The locking arm can move freely up and down about 0.5mm.
> 
> ...


I have a (now defunct) 2R and a 3R that replaced it. Both are exactly the same in how the chin bar locks in to place. No play or rattle on either. Definitely sounds like a mfg defect.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Carl Mega said:


> I have a Super 2R - where are you guys/gals putting the chinbar when you're in half-dome mode? Doesn't fit particularly well in the pack (requires a strap) and don't have a good idea for putting it on the bike/body. My dream of dreams would be a low nuisance spot on the bike/body since I prefer to ditch the backpack hydro when I'm riding terrain that would warrant the chinbar.


My back pack has an external flap with straps that is meant to carry a full face so that is where I strap the chin bar.

The most minimal setup for carrying it that I have seen is how my buddy straps his onto a fairly small fanny pack. Would be cool to put it on the bike but I can't imagine where.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> I have a Super 2R - where are you guys/gals putting the chinbar when you're in half-dome mode? Doesn't fit particularly well in the pack (requires a strap) and don't have a good idea for putting it on the bike/body. My dream of dreams would be a low nuisance spot on the bike/body since I prefer to ditch the backpack hydro when I'm riding terrain that would warrant the chinbar.


Wear it around my neck on the climbs - dont even notice it's there after a minute. My Swichblade/Uvex wearing buddies without backpacks just leave their bars on and look on enviously as they suffer CO2 saturation


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> I have a Super 2R - where are you guys/gals putting the chinbar when you're in half-dome mode? Doesn't fit particularly well in the pack (requires a strap)


So I had to go back to a 2015 post but this guy had it right:

View attachment 1004238


This works great on both my Osprey Raptor and Syncros. Next step will be to figure out when I don't have the backpack - per the replies - nothing super graceful or obvious.


----------



## d-ol (Feb 8, 2017)

jminus said:


> Took the 3R out riding today. I did some direct fit comparisons with the 2R before the ride and there is a noticeable difference in pressure on the back of my head about level with my temples. The 3R doesn't grab the head as hard there when tightened down. I also noticed that the 3R is easier to tilt sideways than the 2R, probably due to the same fit difference. The both tipped backwards with the same amount of force.
> 
> During my short ride, the 3R felt great but honestly I'm still pretty sore from the wreck that caused me to get the new helmet in the first place so any discomfort was probably drowned out by unrelated pain.
> 
> ...


I recently got a 2r mips for a killer price, and also I found the fit not perfect and noticed pads on both side close to the back were ruining the otherwise perfect fit...
And from the pics on the 3r those pads seem gone? And closing up the pic show they're gone for real... So basically make your 2r to 3r by getting rid of these little bast**ds...
The tiny difference with the foam design is minor compare to the impact of these pads
so I'll get rid of them in no time... ?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone have any crash reports with the chinbar.


----------



## BeRad (Jan 26, 2017)

I purchased a 3r not too long ago. Overall I'm happy but there are a few annoying details.

1. The Float Fit system pops loose on the trail. This basically negates any fit benefit from the system. I need to look at it further to see what is goIng on but it's a big problem.

2. Cheek pads are still tight but I can shave them down.

3. The helmet seems wide and loose side to side but tight in the back.

4. If you wear it "half dome" then the chin straps originate from and pull on the shell near the outer side of the helmet. This means there is space between the straps and your head until the strap reaches the chin. It also allows for more side to side movement (probably the reason for issue #3). I need to wear the chin strap tighter to achieve the same stability as all my other helmets.

Otherwise, it's good. The only deal breaker is if I can't get that Float System dial/mechanism to lock. 

Any advice/thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

BeRad said:


> 1. The Float Fit system pops loose on the trail. This basically negates any fit benefit from the system. I need to look at it further to see what is goIng on but it's a big problem.
> 
> Otherwise, it's good. The only deal breaker is if I can't get that Float System dial/mechanism to lock.
> 
> Any advice/thoughts are appreciated.


Do you mean the vertical adjustment on the rear strap? If so, I have experienced this moving back "up" on occasion. What I found is that there is a natural place where the float system is grabbing my head (position 2) and if I pull it all the way down to 3, then eventually its going to self adjust back up a notch.

In practice, I just put it at the second spot and tighten it down. It never moves.


----------



## BeRad (Jan 26, 2017)

Jminus,

I think it is the lock on the adjustment dial that is popping but I'll check the vertical positioning too. Just rode today and no pop but I had the chin bar off... not that it should matter. Do you have a 3r or 2r?


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

BeRad said:


> Jminus,
> 
> I think it is the lock on the adjustment dial that is popping but I'll check the vertical positioning too. Just rode today and no pop but I had the chin bar off... not that it should matter. Do you have a 3r or 2r?


I have had the 2 and now have the 3. I definitely don't have any issue with the dial backing off on my 3R. It did happen on my 2R if I had it on super tight.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

jminus said:


> Do you mean the vertical adjustment on the rear strap? If so, I have experienced this moving back "up" on occasion. What I found is that there is a natural place where the float system is grabbing my head (position 2) and if I pull it all the way down to 3, then eventually its going to self adjust back up a notch.
> 
> In practice, I just put it at the second spot and tighten it down. It never moves.


Mine does this a lot and I find it very annoying because anything other than the lowest setting hurts my head. A friend of mine used a thin zip tie to lock his into his desired position. I'm going to try it.


----------



## hoyas (Apr 10, 2017)

Last time i had a Super 2 MIPS in medium, it does not fit me until i have removed the pads on top of the ear. 

after removing the pads it can fit me and just nice and snug.

Now i intend to buy the Super 3 MIPS, based on the pictures above the Super 3 MIPS does not have the pads anymore.

Should i still go for medium or go for large?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

the fit on the 3R got a little larger as the Genius Bell designer of the original Super 2R oversaw that adding the MIPS layer does shrink the size of the Helmet a bit.


----------



## hoyas (Apr 10, 2017)

thanks for the info. 
But even the regular Super 2 cannot fit me if the pads are there.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

If the old Super 2R mips fit you with the plastic pads removed the new Super 3R mips will sure fit you.


----------



## hoyas (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks! Ill go for the medium then


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Going back to the beginning, the medium 2R with the pads was an annoying fit till the pads were removed. Pads removed, it's great. The 3R MIPS medium is great. The lack of those pads fixed it for me. I would suggest you stick with medium. It _should_ be fine.


----------



## BeRad (Jan 26, 2017)

I bought the large Super 3R based on their sizing and the fact that the 2R seemed to run small. My head is 22.8-23.0 (depends how I measure it) so I fall in between. I think the medium would have been a better fit for me except for the cheek pads but those can be modified. Maybe that helps.


----------



## hoyas (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## chillis (Mar 24, 2015)

Bought a 3R myself, and must say, it's one of the only helmets that I've found that fits my head well. I have a long, oval-shaped head and wear a Large, but even most Large helmets sit high on my head (~3in above my ears) and look ridiculous. Then I tried on the 3R and it accommodates the shape of my head much better. When wearing it half-dome, although the helmet is large overall, it sits lower on my head and provides better side and rear protection.

I went with the blue/white color and I must say it looks fly as hell. Haven't had it out on a ride yet, but that'll change this weekend.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

I haven't read all of the comments in this thread from the beginning but have two questions that you guys that have been following this might be able to answer. I purchased a 2R MIPS in December of 2016. Recently I noticed the head gear was popping loose near the temple and chin bar. There's a small read grommet that the head gear pops into and the grommet is cracked. I wrote Bell yesterday asking if I could buy the grommet, sending proof of purchase and a pic of the busted grommet. They wrote back to say they'd have to warranty the entire helmet. With that said I came here looking for info on the newer 3R as I expect the'll want to give me the newer helmet since the older helmets are probably out of stock. So if I understand some of this thread correctly the 3R fits a bit looser than the 2R and my head measurement is right there at 22", on the edge of both small and medium. My 2R is a medium that originally felt a bit snug, particularly the cheek pads. But after maybe 20 rides it no longer squeezes my face and feels comfy. But if I wiggle my head left and right the helmet wobbles as if it's loose. Do you guys think I should downsize to the small size if they opt to replace the entire helmet? I'm a bit concerned too, not knowing how they are about warranties, as I did fall over once and put a small ding in the side of the helmet about the size of a pencil eraser. The helmet did its job, saving my noggin' from a small rock. Could they decide to deny my warranty due to the ding?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

IRBent said:


> I haven't read all of the comments in this thread from the beginning but have two questions that you guys that have been following this might be able to answer. I purchased a 2R MIPS in December of 2016. Recently I noticed the head gear was popping loose near the temple and chin bar. There's a small read grommet that the head gear pops into and the grommet is cracked. I wrote Bell yesterday asking if I could buy the grommet, sending proof of purchase and a pic of the busted grommet. They wrote back to say they'd have to warranty the entire helmet. With that said I came here looking for info on the newer 3R as I expect the'll want to give me the newer helmet since the older helmets are probably out of stock. So if I understand some of this thread correctly the 3R fits a bit looser than the 2R and my head measurement is right there at 22", on the edge of both small and medium. My 2R is a medium that originally felt a bit snug, particularly the cheek pads. But after maybe 20 rides it no longer squeezes my face and feels comfy. But if I wiggle my head left and right the helmet wobbles as if it's loose. Do you guys think I should downsize to the small size if they opt to replace the entire helmet? I'm a bit concerned too, not knowing how they are about warranties, as I did fall over once and put a small ding in the side of the helmet about the size of a pencil eraser. The helmet did its job, saving my noggin' from a small rock. Could they decide to deny my warranty due to the ding?


Bell Super 2R (non mips version) = same size as Bell Super 3R mips
Bell Super 2R MIPS = slightly smaller than Bell Super 3R mips

that's because on the Super 2R they added mips more as an afterthough, thus the Original Helmet shell got effectively smaller on the MIPS Version. The 3R was developed with MIPS in mind, I've got both a Super2R non mips (with the plastic pads removed) and Super 3R mips right here and both helmet are the same size.

If the medium was on the verge of being too large, I'd order the Super 3R in small and remove a part of the cheek pads (they're "pre-sliced" now, just remove one slice to make them slightly thinner)

good luck


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Steel Calf said:


> If the medium was on the verge of being too large, I'd order the Super 3R in small and remove a part of the cheek pads (they're "pre-sliced" now, just remove one slice to make them slightly thinner)
> 
> good luck


Thanks so much for the advice. I wasn't aware of the presliced pads. I wrote Bell back asking if my original email and the attachments sufficed as valid proof of purchase and how to initiate the warranty process. Maybe they'll respond next week.

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

IRBent said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I wasn't aware of the presliced pads. I wrote Bell back asking if my original email and the attachments sufficed as valid proof of purchase and how to initiate the warranty process. Maybe they'll respond next week.


Bell's warranty handlings are typically pretty stellar. I had 2 occasions to use it. First was after a year, my removable interior liner was getting a bit frayed at the forehead so I queried about a replacement even though I was out of warranty. They shipped me a freebie, no questions asked and I had it in a couple days! Second was when the visor pivot screws twisted off in the helmet within a few weeks. I called expecting them to just ship me some new screws but instead, since I'm local to Art's Cyclery, they called Art's and told them to just give me a whole new 2R. I had it that afternoon!

Not sure if I understand exactly the grommet you speak of but I recall reading an issue that came up where they replaced numerous 2R's that had a grommet failure. It may be buried in this thread somewhere but it was a known issue and I'd bet you'll be taken care of.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Bell is starting to sound like Santa Cruz and DVO, awesome customer service and even better warranty handling. If they indeed had other grommet failures on the 2R helmets I hope they addressed that weak point when designing the 3R. I guess I should start daydreaming about which color scheme to ask for. What color do you think would compliment my skittles ride?









2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

IRBent said:


> What color do you think would compliment my skittles ride?


Bell Joyride 3R in Matte Cobalt/Pearl:

http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...per-3-and-Super-3R-Helmets,110273/bturman,109


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Ha, it's bad enough that my bike color scheme reminds me of my old MX racing days in the late 80's and early 90's when those colors were on the top riders. I doubt I'll be wearing a woman's specific helmet even if it does match. A guy has to draw the line somewhere. LOL

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^LOL!! idk if that's an insult or not?^^^ from what i can tell, IRbent is a dude. i myself like the 90's scheme, and i am not a chick for those helmets

edit: never mind me, i got beat to the punch. i blame it on tequila and herb while listening to bad brains try and play dub. keep on kreepin' on


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, judging by the colours, saddle and the way how thoughtfully it is assembled (loose cables, brake line routed outside fork arch..?) I thought it's a women's bike.

Buy a men's bike next time, no confusion will happen.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

fishwrinkle said:


> ^^^LOL!! idk if that's an insult or not?^^^ from what i can tell, IRbent is a dude. i myself like the 90's scheme, and i am not a chick for those helmets
> 
> edit: never mind me, i got beat to the punch. i blame it on tequila and herb while listening to bad brains try and play dub. keep on kreepin' on


I like. LOL
Maybe when some of these guys get my age they'll still be able to ride.

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Steel Calf said:


> Sorry, judging by the colours, saddle and the way how thoughtfully it is assembled (loose cables, brake line routed outside fork arch..?) I thought it's a women's bike.
> 
> Buy a men's bike next time, no confusion will happen.


As for the cable routing, that's the way it came. I tried several WTB saddles and a Fabric Scoop before demo'ing this odd ass shaped Selle SMP saddle. No more monkey butt or chafed nuts, plus my ass can handle twice as many miles as it could with the other saddles. No, I don't like the way it looks. But I'm old enough to take function over pretty or popular. I **** canned my first wife after realizing pretty doesn't beat functional.

2015 Santa Cruz Bronson
Only major components that are still stock on my bike is the Reverb dropper and SLX brakes.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought a 2R on sale and after some modifications am very happy with it. I bought a medium-sized which I am at the top of the sizing chart for. Had to remove the stick-on foam squares inside the liner and pad a few of the mips anchors. It is quite comfortable now and fits very securely with or without the Chin guard


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

Bell wrote me back today and asked me to send my Super 2R in for warranty replacement. What's the odds they'll put me in a Super 3R? I stopped by one of the LBS in hope of trying the 3R on but they didn't have any. Now I'm questioning the size to get. My 2R is a medium and a tad wiggly and my head measures 22".


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

IRBent said:


> Now I'm questioning the size to get. My 2R is a medium and a tad wiggly and my head measures 22".


try the small. When blood is coming from your head when you put the helmet on it's too tight fit


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried modifying the straps to make them better? Never been a fan of Bell's strap system and the slick tubular strap never stays tight. I know theres no replacing the straps themselves but it would be cool if theres a way to outfit a new tightening system similar to Fox and Specialized helmets.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Just purchased the Bell Super 3R. Head circumference is 23 3/4" and the large fit perfectly.


----------

